# 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit..



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

LET ME SEE YOUR HAIR!  Please post pics.  I would like to see the "mature women"...."old heads".....no offense "young heads".  On you tube I seem to find really young ladies sharing.  I have been on this sight for a bit now, so I'm just curious to see the mature ladies hair.  It seems that these ladies are not posting as frequent.  My most recent hair pic is in my avatar from my last relaxer in Feb.  I plan on doing my hair tonight so I will come back and post.  I am 14 wks post so I will show the good, the bad and ugly...LOL!


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Hi,

I'm a 50 something!!!!  Natural for 2 years. Sorry no hairstyle pics - I always were a bun! LOL  Sorry the pic is small - I think you can click on it to make bigger!


----------



## deedoswell (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

This is me last summer on vacation.  Hair back in bun!


----------



## jenaccess (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I am 49 yrs young and proud of it! I have post pics not long ago but will do so in the near future. Posting pics take some time for me to do. I haven't master poster pics yet and I am going to also create an album.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Looks very healthy and welcome aboard!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



jenaccess said:


> I am 49 yrs young and proud of it! I have post pics not long ago but will do so in the near future. Posting pics take some time for me to do. I haven't master poster pics yet and I am going to also create an album.


 
You sound like me.....Your hair looks really good lady! Are you natural?


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



deedoswell said:


> This is me last summer on vacation. Hair back in bun!
> View attachment 152335


 
Fabulous! I have a bun today that I plan to show when I get home before I do my hair tonight. I am too sick of this bun it has got to go.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm glad you posted this thread because I was looking for some gray haired ladies for inspiration for my mom. I hennaed her hair on Monday night and I'm taking her for a cut and curl tomorrow. Her hair is a "fiery red" because of the henna but I rather prefer her gray. I will post pics of her hair after it's done tomorrow. She's 67.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm 47!!!!

I BC'd almost a year and a half ago.  I was less than an inch away from waist length when I big chopped.

40s, 50s, 60s, etc.  our hair still grows. As long as you're relatively healthy your hair will grow and be healthy.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Checking in. I'll be 45 on the 23rd. Hold up. What? 

Ok, I'm back.

I haven't been taking pics latelys so, my pics are slim pickins but...

Here's me bunned up (It was a braid out gone wrong with thin relaxed ends):








Freshly curlformed








Random speckled mirror on the floor pic with hubby sleeping in the background. (That's my bedside mirror I use to do my hair while watching tv in bed. This pic was never meant to see the light of day. Just checking rain damage.)






Yep. That's all I have for this year.

I'm currently transitioning and cutting away relaxed ends. I'm about 59 or 60 wks post (don't make me do the math) and HL going for TL (or BCL). I plan to cut back to HL for a neat hemline at the end of the year.


ETA:  Dang.  My pics are huge. Sorry 'bout that. )


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Newtogrow said:


> I'm glad you posted this thread because I was looking for some gray haired ladies for inspiration for my mom. I hennaed her hair on Monday night and I'm taking her for a cut and curl tomorrow. Her hair is a "fiery red" because of the henna but I rather prefer her gray. I will post pics of her hair after it's done tomorrow. She's 67.


 
Yes we could use some more inspiration for the mature ladies.  I have been contemplating letting my gray show for some months now....still undecided.  My mother and aunts have the most beautiful gray hair.  Don't forget to post a pic!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NJoy said:


> Checking in. I'll be 45 on the 23rd. Hold up. What?
> 
> Ok, I'm back.
> 
> ...


 

NJoy your hair have me drooling.  You know I love your hair.  Oh how I wish I could stretch that long to get a glimpse of my natural hair.  I wish I could find more ladies this age sharing on you tube.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



*CherryPie* said:


> I'm 47!!!!
> 
> I BC'd almost a year and a half ago. I was less than an inch away from waist length when I big chopped.
> 
> 40s, 50s, 60s, etc. our hair still grows. As long as you're relatively healthy your hair will grow and be healthy.


 
O CherryPie I remember your long beautiful hair.....I fainted when you cut it.  I don't think I could have done it.  Of course your natural hair is so thick and nice.  I know our still grows, I just would like to see more tutorials and regimens of what the ladies are doing with their hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'll post pics in 4 months, lol. Great thread!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

DH was not around when I got home to take a pic of my bun, but I will post a pic when I finish doing my hair.  I need a recent pic.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Late, late 40's here.....I normally have pics of my hair in avatar/siggy.


----------



## winona (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Just stopped by to say you ladies look phenomenal


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Must come back....

Nice thread...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

*Subbing********


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Turning 40 this fall......I'll be back


----------



## Coffee (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Early 60's (62 in July). My picture is posted on each post. I'm not sure if I'll relax again or go natural. I haven't relaxed in about almost 6 months.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Coffee said:


> Early 60's (62 in July). My picture is posted on each post. I'm not sure if I'll relax again or go natural. I haven't relaxed in about almost 6 months.


 
Hi Coffee!  Had you on my mind when I was typing 60.  Your hair looks so healthy.  I want to be natural but I have major problems stretching.....I don't know.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Late, late 40's here.....I normally have pics of my hair in avatar/siggy.


 
I enjoy checking out your siggy when you post,


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

OK, I decided to play since next month, I'm going to be 49!  With the Lord's blessings!  I'm celebrating by making this last year in my forties a sweet one!
Look for a lot of up and coming face shots and hair-do's, though I've shown my face on my avatar before.  All you ladies look stunning, I must say!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Looking forward to you ladies that will be joining us soon!  Where my other mature ladies?


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm a couple of yrs away from 40 but i'll be subbing! So far AWESOME hair ladies! THIS is a much needed thread!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

40 and 1/2... I have more pictures in my Album and in the Post Your every day hair Sticky..

Here are some from 2012

Straight
















Curly


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

So this thread prompted me to update my 2012 album.  Here are some additional pics


----------



## My Friend (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



*CherryPie* said:


> I'm 47!!!!
> 
> I BC'd almost a year and a half ago. I was less than an inch away from waist length when I big chopped.
> 
> 40s, 50s, 60s, etc. our hair still grows. As long as you're relatively healthy your hair will grow and be healthy.


 
*CherryPie* 

Do you have a pic of your hair before you bc'd?


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I don't have any pics of it at MBL-waist because the laptop that I had the pics on died.  I'm going to see if my daughter has some.



My Friend said:


> @*CherryPie*
> 
> Do you have a pic of your hair before you bc'd?


----------



## swgpec (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

49 until November and relaxed.  Hope the pic is not too large, can't figure out how to resize.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm 41!  5 years natural in Sept. Forgot to mention that my current length is in my avatar picture.

Curly hair






Rollerset hair. I bumped the roots and left the rest in curls. The hair toy is one of my favorites. 





Rollerset hair. Don't mind the big forehead LOL


----------



## swgpec (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

@Boston Maria - Air drying as we speak and trying hard to get to this length.  Very pretty.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



swgpec said:


> @Boston Maria - Air drying as we speak and trying hard to get to this length.  Very pretty.



Thank you!  Enjoy your hair in every length.  My hair is perdy and long but it takes me 90 minutes to dry it under the Pibbs dryer.  It has its pros and cons, mostly positive.


----------



## swgpec (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Yikes 90 minutes...only takes me 45 minutes. I have the 514 pibbs kwik dryer but I have fine (4b) hair and it is grazing bra strap length in the back.  I am enjoying it but think I will definitely enjoy it longer.  I bun mostly everyday so now I'm challenged to find more styles that work with my life style but they have to be easy and uncomplicated.  Had a full BSL goal length by the end of June but need to cut some bone straight relaxed ends off and grow out some layers.  I'm not over anxiously, I prefer healthy hair first.

OP, thanks for starting this thread.  Recently I started noticing hairstyles of women my age.  What I see mostly are pixie cuts or see through hair.  I know  some  meds can cause thinning but I wonder if some women just get tired of putting in the extra effort.   My hair is definitely growing, I think at the same pace its just keeping it on my head that's more challenging than it was when I was younger.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Ok, y'all need to post your skin and diet regi. You ladies look good.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Imma need some of you folks to start posting birth certificates...


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



kellistarr said:


> OK, I decided to play since next month, I'm going to be 49! With the Lord's blessings! I'm celebrating by making this last year in my forties a sweet one!
> Look for a lot of up and coming face shots and hair-do's, though I've shown my face on my avatar before. All you ladies look stunning, I must say!


 
Glad you decided to play!  I just turned 50 this year and posted my face as you can see in my siggy.  I guess there is a boldness that comes with 50.  You have beautiful hair!  Please post your pics in this thread.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

OP, thanks for starting this thread. Recently I started noticing hairstyles of women my age. What I see mostly are pixie cuts or see through hair. I know some meds can cause thinning but I wonder if some women just get tired of putting in the extra effort. My hair is definitely growing, I think at the same pace its just keeping it on my head that's more challenging than it was when I was younger.[/QUOTE]

@ swgpec....Me too! I have been noticing women of my age as well. Checking out their hair, clothes, style...etc. I even started checking out celebrities just to get a different feel. I see sooo much thinning hair...not to many pixie cuts around my neck of the woods. Since I have been a part of this forum, I stretch relaxers and bun often. I hardly ever get compliments on my hair anymore. So I'm wondering if people say the same thing about me....."tired of putting in extra effort".  I'm stepping up my hair game and will be getting a cut and let my hair swing in the wind more. I would love to go natural like these beautiful heads of natural hair in this thread but I think I have concluded that long stretches and my hair does not mesh. Big chopping is not an option, so what's a girl to do.


----------



## napbella (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I turned 50 in Jan this yr. My avi was taken in Nov 2011. My hair is relaxed and thick, not a complaint. I noticed that alot of ladies my age are short and thin too. Short is ok if thats your preference, but I aint buying the thin. I think its just lack of knowledge on how to care for relaxed hair at our age, possibly over processing and a few other factors. But I'm oh so grateful for the knowledge I've gained on this site. It is the only reason I'm on my way to MBL. This site rocks!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



			
				[USER=183866 said:
			
		

> HappilyLiberal[/USER];16079781]Imma need some of you folks to start posting birth certificates...




Who you tryna call out?!  






I hope it's me.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'll name names...  all you 20-year old wenches trying to claim middle age benefits!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I just turned 47. I am choosing to reject the gray  I was doing henna. It wasn't working out. So now I'm back to coloring my hair dark brown. But this is a henna shot. Don't have the long hair yet. SL and I seem to be buddies for a while.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'll be 40 in November so I'll post a pic after I'm the big 4-0 ! I love this thread and all of you ladies look awesome .


----------



## danysedai (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I hate taking pictures, specially now that I've gained so much weight (working on it). SORRY FOR THE BIG PHOTOS!!
This is on my 40th birthday last September, I'll be 41 this year . And it's not my hair, it's a curly half wig, I forgot the name, the one everyone was buying last year. I had so many things to do and I was too tired to do my hair, so I wore a half wig.





.

I was quite sweaty here, New years's eve, make up is melting


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Natural 44 year old checkin' in. My hair has thinned, but I'm thankful for what I have.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> LET ME SEE YOUR HAIR! Please post pics. I would like to see the "mature women"...."old heads".....no offense "young heads". On you tube I seem to find really young ladies sharing. I have been on this sight for a bit now, so I'm just curious to see the mature ladies hair. It seems that these ladies are not posting as frequent. My most recent hair pic is in my avatar from my last relaxer in Feb. I plan on doing my hair tonight so I will come back and post. I am 14 wks post so I will show the good, the bad and ugly...LOL!


 
Just wondering, but why do you feel "us" older ones aren't posting ?


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Wonderful thread and pics! Checking in, 46 and almost 6 months natural after 16+ month transition


----------



## PJaye (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

HRH The Ponytail Queen checking in (aka ol’ broad approaching her mid 40s ).  Since I rarely travel beyond the confines of an air dried ponytail, here are some pics of those:

Pic 1 - Nov 2009 (beginning of HHJ)

Pic 2 - April 2010

Pic 3 - May 2011

Pic 4 - April 2012


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> LET ME SEE YOUR HAIR!  Please post pics.  I would like to see the "mature women"...."old heads".....no offense "young heads".  On you tube I seem to find really young ladies sharing.  I have been on this sight for a bit now, so I'm just curious to see the mature ladies hair.  It seems that these ladies are not posting as frequent.  My most recent hair pic is in my avatar from my last relaxer in Feb.  I plan on doing my hair tonight so I will come back and post.  I am 14 wks post so I will show the good, the bad and ugly...LOL!



janeemat...Great thread. I had to come out of lurkdom to respond. I looked on YT for inspiration too and your right there are not many mature women sharing. If I was tech savvy and not afraid of oversharing on the net I would seriously start a blog and YT channel for mature ladies full of fashion, beauty and hair and health tips. If any of you ladies have that ability there's a wide open market for it. I know @ Njoy has a blog out there . I just signed up to join her spot. IF any of you ladies know of any other AA Youtubers that are mature please send me a PM. The only one I'm subscribed to is dezi1016 . She is quite good and gives good advice and hair and beauty advice. As for my hair I am natural and loving it. It's hard work but its worth it to me. My hair pic is on my profile. Oh, I'm 50something.



Coffee said:


> Just wondering, but why do you feel "us" older ones aren't posting ?



Coffee...I find that LHCF is mostly a young ladies forum. I guess personally I'm just not fitting anymore. When I was posting it irked me personally to state an opinion and then get called out and schooled by a youngun telling me I shouldn't feel the way I feel or whatever. So I stopped posting. Those are just my feelings.



faithVA said:


> I just turned 47. I am choosing to reject the gray  I was doing henna. It wasn't working out. So now I'm back to coloring my hair dark brown. But this is a henna shot. Don't have the long hair yet. SL and I seem to be buddies for a while.
> 
> View attachment 152415



faithVA..I just yesterday decided to try henna'ing again for the Summer can you please share your experience. I have gray around the hairline and I hate it coloring dries my hair out so badly so I decided to try the henna again.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Coffee said:


> Just wondering, but why do you feel "us" older ones aren't posting ?


 
I don't see it in the hair forum side.....mainly the same people.  I also just want to really see what the maturer ladies are doing to their hair....still relaxing, going natural....big chopping...coloring their hair.....health of hair...etc


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



reeko43 said:


> Wonderful thread and pics! Checking in, 46 and almost 6 months natural after 16+ month transition


 
See I need you in my life....you just transitioned at 46 to natural.  Your hair is so pretty.  Did you bc?


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



grownwomanaz said:


> Natural 44 year old checkin' in. My hair has thinned, but I'm thankful for what I have.


 
Did your hair thin since becoming natural or did relaxer thinning cause you to go natural?  It's still pretty.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



danysedai said:


> I hate taking pictures, specially now that I've gained so much weight (working on it). SORRY FOR THE BIG PHOTOS!!
> This is on my 40th birthday last September, I'll be 41 this year . And it's not my hair, it's a curly half wig, I forgot the name, the one everyone was buying last year. I had so many things to do and I was too tired to do my hair, so I wore a half wig.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love love love your hair.  Your gray is coming in nice.  I have it around my edges and let me tell you that ng that is graying is not cute boo.  If I'm going to embrace my gray, I will not be stretching as long.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



PJaye said:


> HRH The Ponytail Queen checking in (aka ol’ broad approaching her mid 40s ). Since I rarely travel beyond the confines of an air dried ponytail, here are some pics of those:
> 
> Pic 1 - Nov 2009 (beginning of HHJ)
> 
> ...


 

You have made some great progress lady.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Checking in.. I will be 57 on July 11th. I will post Birthday Bash BBQ hair pictures. I am now embracing my gray hair. Last picture is February 2010 right after my big chop.


----------



## Angela4769 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Newly 40...well a few years ago.


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> See I need you in my life....you just transitioned at 46 to natural. Your hair is so pretty. Did you bc?


 
Thanks   I think it was easier to transition at my age because I am at the stage of "I don't give a darn about what others think"  I don't feel the pressure that some of the younger ones are subjected to.  I transitioned for 16+ months.  I was trying to make it to 2 years but a couple of glasses of Sangria ended that dream. I call it a bc because I chopped a total of 11 inches off in a span of two days.

Girl, it is the best move I could have ever made.  It hasn't been easy but the board advice helps so much.  I have a nice size patch of 4ab hair at my crown that is hard to blend with the rest of my hair.  I had a strange mullet look going on but I am learning some techniques that are helping.


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



danysedai said:


> I hate taking pictures, specially now that I've gained so much weight (working on it). SORRY FOR THE BIG PHOTOS!!
> This is on my 40th birthday last September, I'll be 41 this year . And it's not my hair, it's a curly half wig, I forgot the name, the one everyone was buying last year. I had so many things to do and I was too tired to do my hair, so I wore a half wig.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh!  You cute as a button.  What you talking about?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



reeko43 said:


> Thanks  *I think it was easier to transition at my age because I am at the stage of "I don't give a darn about what others think"  I don't feel the pressure that some of the younger ones are subjected to.*  I transitioned for 16+ months.  I was trying to make it to 2 years but a couple of glasses of Sangria ended that dream. I call it a bc because I chopped a total of 11 inches off in a span of two days.
> 
> Girl, it is the best move I could have ever made.  It hasn't been easy but the board advice helps so much.  I have a nice size patch of 4ab hair at my crown that is hard to blend with the rest of my hair.  I had a strange mullet look going on but I am learning some techniques that are helping.



This right here


----------



## HighAspirations (Jun 2, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Checking in. I'll be 45 on the 23rd. Hold up. What?
> 
> Ok, I'm back.
> 
> ...



I'm a yungon. ...but your hair ( and you) is gorgeous!  

Its very inspiring to see older women on journeys as well 

*quickly leaves grown folk to they conversation *


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Checking in.. I will be 57 on July 11th. I will post Birthday Bash BBQ hair pictures. I am now embracing my gray hair.



Congratulations on embracing the gray!  I, too, am embracing it because its around the edges (I got a lot, this year) and I don't have it in me to do the constant dyeing that would be needed since it has embraced my edges but it's good, I hope I'm looking as lovely as you at 57.

janeemat- I will post my pics in this fun thread-that'll give me motivation to take the pictures.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> I don't see it in the hair forum side.....mainly the same people. I also just want to really see what the maturer ladies are doing to their hair....still relaxing, going natural....big chopping...coloring their hair.....health of hair...etc


 

I guess I asked my question incorrectly. 

How can you tell by the post, the age of the poster?


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm popping in to show some support.  46 here.  But I'm not posting pics until I lose these 50 lbs!


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi! 47, soon to be 48 in August!  All of you look fabulous!
I am currently 13 weeks post- stretching to 25 for the second time.  Have some gray strands, 4b.  It is very encouraging to see that our hair grows and looks good as we gracefully age.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello!
I'm not even close to the age requirement of this thread (21) but my mom is also on a HHJ transitioning to natural and is 40. I thought i'd share a pic of her hair. She is transitioning w/out BC and is about 40 weeks post. I gave her a mini chop yesterday (3 inches) from BSB to APL.


----------



## JensOG (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm 46 with 4c hair. Last relaxer was in 2007. I'm protective styling this year to see if I can grow it longer


----------



## Lymegreen (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

JensOG  your hair looks great!


----------



## freecurl (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hey, 42 year young checking in. I've been natural for about 4-5 years.


----------



## Marino (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hi ladies !  I'm 52, natural... and my hair is usually back in a bun

Nice thread !!


----------



## prospurr4 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Great thread @janeemat!

I am 52, telaxed, WL and on my way to W-Hip Length. I never wear my hair totally straight, but mostly in curly styles and updos. To length-check, I just stretch a lock of my hair in the back to see wear it reaches. 

I thank God for my full head of hair. I see TOO MANY women, in their 40s and up, of all races, with thinning crowns and edges.

I don't take nearly as many pics, or post as much, as I did in the beginning of my HHJ...just busy with other things. Here are a few pics that I've snapped in 2012, so far...:






French Twist





"Cone" Bun





Ficcare Clip Updo





Banana Clip Pony

And there's a twistout in my siggy.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Thank you OP.  Great thread.  Everybody looks FABULOUS.  God willing, I"ll be stomping over 45 in August.  Here are some length check gone sideways shots from January.  Piggy tails and rabbit teeth, oh my


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I refuse to believe y'all are older than 40. Nope, not fooling me.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

janeemat I lost alot of thickness from relaxing, but I have recovered about 75% in just over 3 years of not relaxing. Sulfur oil and coffee rinses have helped me. Hopefully, next year this time I will have noticeable increased thickness.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 3, 2012)

Newtogrow said:
			
		

> I'm glad you posted this thread because I was looking for some gray haired ladies for inspiration for my mom. I hennaed her hair on Monday night and I'm taking her for a cut and curl tomorrow. Her hair is a "fiery red" because of the henna but I rather prefer her gray. I will post pics of her hair after it's done tomorrow. She's 67.



Here are the updates. As you can see her hair is extremely thin.  The cut was so necessary.  I will post pics when it's in it's afro state.


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



freecurl said:


> Hey, 42 year young checking in. I've been natural for about 4-5 years.
> 
> View attachment 152721



freecurl It looks like you could be my hair twin..
I have similar tex in some parts of my hair...Your hair is very pretty..

I'm in the low 40's to..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## godzooki (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'll be 43 in Nov. Don't really have any face shots of me but here is one from last yr. Nothings changed, lol! I'm pretty boring like that...




I'm 48 (or 49) wks post relaxer now. Sort of transitioning but not "committed to calling it what it is yet, I guess. BSL hair. Daily wear is buns, buns, buns...


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Coffee said:


> I guess I asked my question incorrectly.
> 
> How can you tell by the post, the age of the poster?


 
Being in and out of different threads, they share enough so you will soon know.  And like I stated, they are much younger on youtube.  But I am glad to see the maturer ladies joining in on this thread.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Newtogrow said:


> Here are the updates. As you can see her hair is extremely thin. The cut was so necessary. I will post pics when it's in it's afro state.
> 
> View attachment 152741


 
This is how my inlaw hair is.  This is one reason I want to stop relaxing.  I have had thin edges as a child so I know getting older and continuing to relax will soon end in disaster.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



prospurr4 said:


> Great thread @janeemat!
> 
> I am 52, telaxed, WL and on my way to W-Hip Length. I never wear my hair totally straight, but mostly in curly styles and updos. To length-check, I just stretch a lock of my hair in the back to see wear it reaches.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful hair lady! And to the bold is what I see also. That's why I want to see our hair! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I decided to post more pics, I really love this thread and you ladies have beautiful hair. The only grays I get currently is a couple strands in the back middle of my head---I would not be afraid to rock a nice head of gray hair as I think it is becoming on african american women:


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



growbaby said:


> Hello!
> I'm not even close to the age requirement of this thread (21) but my mom is also on a HHJ transitioning to natural and is 40. I thought i'd share a pic of her hair. She is transitioning w/out BC and is about 40 weeks post. I gave her a mini chop yesterday (3 inches) from BSB to APL.
> 
> View attachment 152679
> ...


 
Your mom have beautiful hair.  Share with us her transitioning regimen please.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I decided to post more pics, I really love this thread and you ladies have beautiful hair. The only grays I get currently is a couple strands in the back middle of my head---I would not be afraid to rock a nice head of gray hair as I think it is becoming on african american women:


 
Gimmie that gorgeous hair!  Just beautiful.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

~~HoneyComb~~.    Hi, you are one my hair idols.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I decided to post more pics, I really love this thread and you ladies have beautiful hair. The only grays I get currently is a couple strands in the back middle of my head---I would not be afraid to rock a nice head of gray hair as I think it is becoming on african american women:
> 
> 
> ***SCREAMS*** I had no idea all that hair was behind that siggy  I love your curls.
> ...


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



My Friend said:


> ***SCREAMS*** I had no idea all that hair was behind that siggy  I love your curls.
> 
> Have you ever had a relaxer?
> 
> Is this the longest your hair has been?


 
Thanks My Friend

I had a relaxer for almost 20 years and have been natural for 11 years.  I did the big chop, cutting my hair to 1/2" or less.

Yes, this is the longest my hair has every been---with a relaxer I was only able to get a little past shoulder length.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I did a rollerset and lightly blew out the roots on 14wks post.  Had some curls this morning on the way to church....all curls gone at the end of day.  I'm showing my thinning edges that I have struggled with all of my life.


----------



## growbaby (Jun 3, 2012)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Your mom have beautiful hair.  Share with us her transitioning regimen please.



Nothing spectacular (she says)

She washes every 2 weeks w/  neutrogena 3x moisture & DC with Dr. Miricale deep conditioning Pak or ORS hair mayo

Mousturizes nightly with ORS olive oil moisturizer  & hasn't missed a night of wrapping her hair in 3 years. 

She has extremely thick strands that take over 12 hrs to air dry so she blow dries after every DC with a heat protectant 

She swears by weekly scalp massages as well

She says her hair is genetically strong ( which I definitely believe because she pretty much has worn it straightened and down for as long as I can remember) for my 21 years of life she's never had hair shorter than APL, but no longer than full BSL

She had no idea she was transitioning until I brought it to her attention a few months ago that she had not relaxed in over 6 months lol, she's very nonchalant and just let's her hair do what it does

I pray to one day have as much self control and not obsess over hair as she does lol


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Your hair looks lovely janeemat, nice length!!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



growbaby said:


> Nothing spectacular (she says)
> 
> She washes every 2 weeks w/  neutrogena 3x moisture & DC with Dr. Miricale deep conditioning Pak or ORS hair mayo
> 
> ...


That's too funny....mom is transitioning does not know.  Prime example of KISS.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

You ladies look fabulous! This thread is great.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

My 72 year old mom's hair right after I did her BC in 2011. She kept saying that her hair was thin. When I cut the rest of her relaxer out she was astonished at how thick it really was.


----------



## MeowMix (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NappyNelle said:


> You ladies look fabulous! This thread is great.



NappyNelle Hugs.  You are always SO supportive.  I need to work on a style for the Twist....challenge.



Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> My 72 year old mom's hair right after I did her BC in 2011. She kept saying that her hair was thin. When I cut the rest of her relaxer out she was astonished at how thick it really was.



Iluvsmuhgrass Your mom's hair is thicker than mine.  Big ups


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I will be 43 in September!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

..........


----------



## My Friend (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Can y'all share what you guys are doing to maintain your thinkness? Castor Oil? Henna? Scalp Massages, etc.?


----------



## Mocha5 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

..........


----------



## temfash (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm 42 with fine hair and thin edges due to tight braids, relaxers and genetics. I'm also going grey and have decided to embrace it. I have just decided to incorporate cassia in my regimen to help thicken my strands.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



temfash said:


> I'm 42 with fine hair and thin edges due to tight braids, relaxers and genetics. *I'm also going grey and have decided to embrace it.* I have just decided to incorporate cassia in my regimen to help thicken my strands.


 

Good for you....I am still torn between this since I have always used a rinse on it.


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 5, 2012)

I turned 40 last month. Here are a few of my pics.


----------



## BklynHeart (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

In the 40's as well. Hair is in my avatar. Unfortunately, my hair has gotten thinner in the past 2 years. I think its more genetics than anything since i hardly use heat and keep my hair conditioned. Hair was past bra-strap length, but my hairdresser took it upon herself to chop it up so now I'm back to armpit length.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wannabelong said:


> I turned 40 last month. Here are a few of my pics.


 
Very nice!  Your hair has grown leaps and bounds.


----------



## dyh080 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I turned 55 in December and have been natural since 1987, immediately after graduating from law school.  For some reason at that time I suddenly got the urge to be natural. People laughed at me but I simply let them. Now, some of them are natural.

I have had almost every natural style in existence. Have BC'ed more times than I can count.

Around the age of 35 I became vegetarian. After that I noticed my hair became more fine, although it could have been attributed to changing hormones. ( I am no longer vegetarian)

Within the last two years I started to get some grey strands.

My goal is to NOT be the typical old/older woman.  I work hard to
1. Maintain a healthy, active body and mind
2. Have healthy hair that is not the ole lady TWA 
3. and this is a BIG one....exercise my waist to avoid having the middle aged lady box shape.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be back in just a few short years.  You ladies look AWESOME!!  Black women are like fine wine; we get better with age.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



SuchaLady said:


> I refuse to believe y'all are older than 40. Nope, not fooling me.




See...  I told them...  I'm like Donald Trump...  I want to see the real state-issued birth certificates!


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Black women are something to behold. I'm loving this lol "mature" stage of my life and proud to see other sisters aging beautifully.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

This is a GREAT thread!  Early 4's checking in.  I'll come back and post pics.


----------



## Fab79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely heads of hair on these "young" heads, very inspiring and loving the diversity it carries through

Sent from my iPhone4S using LHCF


----------



## napbella (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wannabelong said:


> I turned 40 last month. Here are a few of my pics.


 
wannabelong--you look fab girl


----------



## My Friend (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

NJoy 

Have you ever shared a few of your baby pics with us?


----------



## wannabelong (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



napbella said:


> @wannabelong--you look fab girl


 
Thank you napbella!


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hullo! 

Checking in as a somewhat newer member to the board. I spent a lot of time lurking  then paid my $6.50 and discovered all of the other forums on the board. So I split my time between here and the politics board.  I've learned a tremendous amount from this board and for that I'm really grateful.

I'll be 47 on 6/21  and have been transitioning to natural since Aug 13th 2011. I too am experiencing some crown area thinning  so this was a big reason that I wanted to go natural. I'm a 3c/4a and have been primarily texlaxed for the last 10-15 years - my hair would get BONE straight if ever relaxed so I was texlaxing before I knew what the term was. 

My signature pic was taken was 4 years ago so I was 42 (me and DH on our wedding day  ). Although it says I haven't colored since, I've officially given up as the grays are doubling in strength. DH would color my hair with Shades EQ but my grays laugh heartily at our efforts  So I now have an appointment on 6/15 to get my hair colored. 

I'll see if I can dig up a pic of my hair curly ... brb!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



My Friend said:


> @NJoy
> 
> Have you ever shared a few of your baby pics with us?


 
My Friend

Huh? Hmmmm.....Let's see. Well.....

Not of me but, here's a cute baby pic for your viewing njoyment.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



You were a beautiful baby.  who became a beautiful woman..missy.

NJoy





NJoy said:


> @My Friend
> 
> Huh? Hmmmm.....Let's see. Well.....
> 
> Not of me but, here's a cute baby pic for your viewing njoyment.


----------



## WriterGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

You ladies have some gorgeous hair. So pretty.

I'm 42 and just did a BC a couple of weeks ago. I have some grays but not many. I'm still on the fence if I will fight it or not --- probably  But actually my hair is darker now than when it was relaxed.

Transitioning Hair (APL ish)






New Afro


----------



## Charla (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> OP, thanks for starting this thread. Recently I started noticing hairstyles of women my age. What I see mostly are pixie cuts or see through hair. I know some meds can cause thinning but I wonder if some women *just get tired of putting in the extra effort.* My hair is definitely growing, I think at the same pace its just keeping it on my head that's more challenging than it was when I was younger.


 


> @ swgpec....Me too! I have been noticing women of my age as well. Checking out their hair, clothes, style...etc. I even started checking out celebrities just to get a different feel. I see sooo much thinning hair...not to many pixie cuts around my neck of the woods. Since I have been a part of this forum, I stretch relaxers and bun often. I hardly ever get compliments on my hair anymore. So I'm wondering if people say the same thing about me....."tired of putting in extra effort".  I'm stepping up my hair game and will be getting a cut and let my hair swing in the wind more. I would love to go natural like these beautiful heads of natural hair in this thread but I think I have concluded that long stretches and my hair does not mesh. Big chopping is not an option, so what's a girl to do.[


/QUOTE]

All you ladies look beautiful and give some of us "younger heads" (soon age 36) reason to stay on our game!

I was just having a conversation yesterday about this same thing -- at what point are women giving up?  The convo came up after seeing younger pics of some of my friends who are in their 50s and 60s now.  They were "stone-cold foxes" as my country boy Dh would say!  And now they're ghastly overweight, hair is never done, wigs ragged out, ain't seem makeup in years.  What happened?  At what point did they stop putting in the extra effort and give up? Sigh.  I just don't want to get to my "give up" point. ....but I guess this is all really a topic for a different thread!


----------



## Charla (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



faithVA said:


> I just turned 47. I am choosing to reject the gray  I was doing henna. It wasn't working out. So now I'm back to coloring my hair dark brown. But this is a henna shot. Don't have the long hair yet. SL and I seem to be buddies for a while.
> 
> View attachment 152415



faithVA  You look beautiful!


----------



## Charla (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



reeko43 said:


> Wonderful thread and pics! Checking in, 46 and almost 6 months natural after 16+ month transition



Wow!  reeko43  Your hair has taken off!  What's your key to retaining?


----------



## janeemat (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Charla said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> All you ladies look beautiful and give some of us "younger heads" (soon age 36) reason to stay on our game!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

As promised here are a few recent pics of me and my hair.  I also have an album here on LHCF and a Fotki account.  The fotki link is in my siggy.

The current regime basically consists of wash and sets.  Every 7-10 days.  I get the roots blown out (dominican style) at the salon.  When I wash n set at home, I lightly flat iron.  I pin curl or wrap at night to maintain the style.

My last relaxer was October 2004.  I transitioned for 14 months.  Retaining my hair at longer lengths has been a challenge with my natural curls.  They are very prone to single strands knots.  Over time I found all the big voluminous curly styles that I LOVE were the culprit.  I got tired of trimming my hair back due to those awful knots.  The roller setting and light heat have almost eliminated the knot problem for me.  

I also have a family of "silver highlights" invading my head.  I've decided to make peace with them for the moment.  I have had color in the past.  I grew it out.  I've been color free for 2 years.

OK enough...babble...the pics:

I usually prep my hair if I'm going to the salon...I am deep conditioning under this cap.  The 1st pic was early March 2012











TIA for viewing!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Charla said:


> @faithVA You look beautiful!


 
Thank You Charla. I still haven't done that hairstyle yet. Maybe this weekend. I chopped my hair so I have to see if I still have enough.


----------



## beanie44 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I am late 40's, here are pictures from this year in the last two months, as you can see in a couple I have plenty of grays growing in the front right down the middle where I normally part my hair, I tried plucking those suckers and they keep coming back, why do the gray strands seem thicker and stronger than regular color hair? Anyway I can't take it anymore, I will be getting it colored this month.


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

40+ checking in! Great thread!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I love all the diversity of the hair pictures and am so happy to see so many healthy heads of hair!

Those of us who are graying but not wanting to show it (yet), do you find coloring has changed your texture or has it changed the products that work (or don't work)? I find that my hair is more tangly, dry, and breaks more. Any suggestions for less damaging color?  (I haven't been successful with henna - not seeming to cover my gray and a few times I got PINK hair )


----------



## swgpec (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Charla said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> All you ladies look beautiful and give some of us "younger heads" (soon age 36) reason to stay on our game!
> 
> I was just having a conversation yesterday about this same thing -- at what point are women giving up?  The convo came up after seeing younger pics of some of my friends who are in their 50s and 60s now.  They were "stone-cold foxes" as my country boy Dh would say!  And now they're ghastly overweight, hair is never done, wigs ragged out, ain't seem makeup in years.  What happened?  At what point did they stop putting in the extra effort and give up? Sigh.  I just don't want to get to my "give up" point. ....but I guess this is all really a topic for a different thread!



Charla interesting that you mentioned the conversation with your Dh....I too have a country boy Dh (from GA), we talk about this topic occasionally and he points out via facebook photos of the 40, 50 and 60 year olds who were drop dead gorgeous but  somewhere along the way they have just stopped putting in the extra effort...... then  I think about my Granny (and women in her generation like her) who just celebrated her 92nd birthday who still loves to dress up, she takes great pride in her hair, clothes and will drive 100 miles to get a hat for church ha ha ha - so hopefully this will be the example I choose to live by.  I am 100% certain that we choose what we do about our appearance--good and bad.  Not everyone can afford expensive vitamins or jump on every bandwagon but the best moisturizer (water) is practically free.  I am tickled when AA women say "my hair will not grow that long because of genetics" or age,  the reality is our hair care practices are horrible and that keeps us at broken off shoulder length.  That is the beauty of this board and others board like this.   The knowledge and shared ideas break the old stereotypes and myths.  I agree with OP that this is the perfect place to have this discussion.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



swgpec said:


> @Charla interesting that you mentioned the conversation with your Dh....I too have a country boy Dh (from GA), we talk about this topic occasionally and he points out via facebook photos of the 40, 50 and 60 year olds who were drop dead gorgeous but somewhere along the way they have just stopped putting in the extra effort...... then I think about my Granny (and women in her generation like her) who just celebrated her 92nd birthday who still loves to dress up, she takes great pride in her hair, clothes and will drive 100 miles to get a hat for church ha ha ha - so hopefully this will be the example I choose to live by. I am 100% certain that we choose what we do about our appearance--good and bad. Not everyone can afford expensive vitamins or jump on every bandwagon but the best moisturizer (water) is practically free. I am tickled when AA women say "my hair will not grow that long because of genetics" or age, the reality is our hair care practices are horrible and that keeps us at broken off shoulder length. That is the beauty of this board and others board like this. The knowledge and shared ideas break the old stereotypes and myths. I agree with OP that this is the perfect place to have this discussion.


 
It can be easy to let yourself go when you hang around enough other people who aren't making an effort or there just doesn't seem to be a need in your every day life. It really is just a decision to look good and keep yourself up that makes the difference. 

I had to throw out a lot of stuff that was tempted me to just look a mess. Its easier to dress nice and to look nice when that's all you have in your closet.   I try to keep my head nice but its raggedy  I'm trying though.


----------



## swgpec (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I laughing out loud because I look a hot mess as we speak!!!!  I am currently 11 weeks post and this is the first time in my life that I have gone that long before getting a relaxer.  Just glad this is not a skyping board.


----------



## Charla (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



swgpec said:


> Charla interesting that you mentioned the conversation with your Dh....I too have a country boy Dh (from GA), we talk about this topic occasionally and he points out via facebook photos of the 40, 50 and 60 year olds who were drop dead gorgeous but  somewhere along the way they have just stopped putting in the extra effort...... then  I think about my Granny (and women in her generation like her) who just celebrated her 92nd birthday who still loves to dress up, she takes great pride in her hair, clothes and will drive 100 miles to get a hat for church ha ha ha - so hopefully this will be the example I choose to live by.  I am 100% certain that we choose what we do about our appearance--good and bad.  Not everyone can afford expensive vitamins or jump on every bandwagon but the best moisturizer (water) is practically free.  I am tickled when AA women say "my hair will not grow that long because of genetics" or age,  the reality is our hair care practices are horrible and that keeps us at broken off shoulder length.  That is the beauty of this board and others board like this.   The knowledge and shared ideas break the old stereotypes and myths.  I agree with OP that this is the perfect place to have this discussion.



swgpec My country boy is also from GA!  I know what you mean about the 92 yo because I noticed that too.  That generation age 70-90s seem to still be on point.  I really believe it has to do with their generation grew up with the view that a woman acts like a lady (more prim and proper) and looked like a lady (they were to look like dolls, kept women, and it was to reflect their upbringing and family line, it was to reflect dignity even if they descended from slaves.)  I see many women of that generation that I aspire to when I reach that age!


----------



## swgpec (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

The first pic is when actually started healthy hair practices (Aug 2010), the pic on the left was taken around Aug or Sep of last year I think.  Currently I am grazing bra strap but I need to cut off of some thin bone straight relaxed ends.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hi "mature ladies"......thanks for peeping in.  All of you look great!  Love the hair pics!


----------



## janeemat (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wavezncurlz said:


> I love all the diversity of the hair pictures and am so happy to see so many healthy heads of hair!
> 
> Those of us who are graying but not wanting to show it (yet), do you find coloring has changed your texture or has it changed the products that work (or don't work)? I find that my hair is more tangly, dry, and breaks more. Any suggestions for less damaging color? (I haven't been successful with henna - not seeming to cover my gray and a few times I got PINK hair )


 
Strange you would say this.  I use PM shines demi and I have been wondering if it has anything to do with my tangles, dryness and breakage.  I really stepped up deep cond/hot oil treatments game to see it that makes a difference.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 8, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> I love all the diversity of the hair pictures and am so happy to see so many healthy heads of hair!
> 
> Those of us who are graying but not wanting to show it (yet), do you find coloring has changed your texture or has it changed the products that work (or don't work)? I find that my hair is more tangly, dry, and breaks more. Any suggestions for less damaging color?  (I haven't been successful with henna - not seeming to cover my gray and a few times I got PINK hair )



Hello Wavz,
I have just recently joined this thread and I love it. Love your curls too.  I just recently tried henna for the first time and it does indeed cover the gray. I used Light Mountain natural with henna and indigo as the only ingredients. I did a lot of reading before I did it. I'm relaxed and 10 weeks into a 12 week stretch. I believe the henna-ing has made the stretch possible. I am usually right at between 7 and 8 weeks because I got some "motherland" hair and that is usually as much new growth as I can stand. I'm going to do henna again in another couple of months. I think the indigo was a little too dark for me so I'm trying a henna with indigo and senna to get more brown in the mix.  I haven't posted any pics yet but I am APL for my shortest layers and somewhere between that and BSL at my longest layer.


----------



## reeko43 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Charla said:


> Wow! @reeko43 Your hair has taken off! What's your key to retaining?


 
Hey there Charla, and thanks   I have to thank henna first and foremost.  I have a mix of coarse and fine strands.  The henna has helped to thicken the fine strands.  I don't have a lot of breakage.  I just use some amla so I won't lose my curl pattern.  I haven't straightened my hair since my chop except for my April trim.  That might be helping as well.  I am seriously trying some of the advice here on the forum for techniques and products and I am learning so much!


----------



## swgpec (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wavezncurlz said:


> I love all the diversity of the hair pictures and am so happy to see so many healthy heads of hair!
> 
> Those of us who are graying but not wanting to show it (yet), do you find coloring has changed your texture or has it changed the products that work (or don't work)? I find that my hair is more tangly, dry, and breaks more. Any suggestions for less damaging color?  (I haven't been successful with henna - not seeming to cover my gray and a few times I got PINK hair )



Before I started using henna I only used rinse after a permanent coloring disaster (while relaxed) that left me nearly bald.  The rinse didn't change the texture of my hair but I never got the results I hoped for and was tired of rinsing every 6 to 8 weeks.  I have very fine strands so initially I started using henna to help prevent breakage.   The first application did not color well but I ordered the latest dye crop from Henna Sooq and gave the henna enough time for the dye to release.   I have used henna consistently since then.


----------



## beanie44 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wavezncurlz said:


> I love all the diversity of the hair pictures and am so happy to see so many healthy heads of hair!
> 
> Those of us who are graying but not wanting to show it (yet), do you find coloring has changed your texture or has it changed the products that work (or don't work)? I find that my hair is more tangly, dry, and breaks more. Any suggestions for less damaging color? (I haven't been successful with henna - not seeming to cover my gray and a few times I got PINK hair )


I will be getting my hair colored with Aveda hair color next week,Yeah! This will be the 4th time and so far I still have my same curl pattern and it is not as drying as traditional color since its made with majority plant oil extracts. 

Even my hi-lights which are blond are still the same curl pattern. I do keep hair moisturized more often and have lost less hair due to split ends being cut off. I will be getting a redder color we will see how it comes out.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



beanie44 said:


> I* will be getting my hair colored with Aveda hair color next week,Yeah! This will be the 4th time and so far I still have my same curl pattern and it is not as drying as traditional color since its made with majority plant oil extracts. *
> 
> Even my hi-lights which are blond are still the same curl pattern. I do keep hair moisturized more often and have lost less hair due to split ends being cut off. I will be getting a redder color we will see how it comes out.


 
I have been thinking about going to Aveda and getting a demi color.  Do you get a permanent color?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Asha97 said:


> 40+ checking in! Great thread!



Asha97

you are one sexy lady!  i had to take a second look!


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

shortdub78

You are making me blush!  Thank you.  You made my day!


----------



## beanie44 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> I have been thinking about going to Aveda and getting a demi color. Do you get a permanent color?


 
Yes I do get permenant color cuz I only color once a year, I'm not to concerned with touch ups inbetween, maybe that's also a reason why it's working for me.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm on the color fence myself. My gray is concentrated in a streak on the front left side. I like it actually, but looking forward I can't see myself fully salt and pepper yet. I want to try henna, but the thought of the all the mess that comes with that gives me pause.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I broke down and had my hair stylist give me a permanent color on Sat. I was tired of every 6 weeks reapplying a demi permanent (I was using Shades EQ at home) to deal with the grays. Now I plan to only permanent color once every 6 months or so and I will use the Shades demi permanent as needed in between to keep the grays at bay. I thought about henna for a hot minute but the mess of all the mixing is daunting.

I've been really babying my hair, DC every week, no heat between washes. So my hair felt very good after the color this weekend. I took my own conditioner (Aubrey GPB) for her to use so I'm sure that helped. I recently bought a stand-up dryer from Sally's and plan to start rolling my hair and sitting under the dryer (when not just wearing it wet, conditioned and in a bun) to avoid the flatiron.


----------



## Mariaat40 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

52 year old checking in. I've been transitioning now for 10 months. I've been having BKT done so that I can manage the two textures. I also started doing a permanent color since I started my transition. I had been nervous about it but my hair seems to be pretty healthy.


----------



## danysedai (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



grownwomanaz said:


> I'm on the color fence myself. My gray is concentrated in a streak on the front left side. I like it actually, but looking forward I can't see myself fully salt and pepper yet. I want to try henna, but the thought of the all the mess that comes with that gives me pause.



Leave it out ,like I did with mine


----------



## janeemat (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

What's the name of the permanent colors you ladies are using?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I read this whole thread...you ladies inspire me. I'm a measley 25 yrn old and due to depressive disorders...i a lot of times just let myself go But...i do and will try harder to take care of myself thanks to all y'all stone cold foxes!

I hope i look as good as y'all in 25 yrs!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> What's the name of the permanent colors you ladies are using?



janeemat I buy Tints of Nature at Whole Foods. Its expensive ($17 a box) but the ingredients are not as harsh as Miss Clairol. I pick my poison basically LOL I believe you can also purchase this product at the Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Doing the bump.........Anybody turn forty lately wanna join us!


----------



## cynd (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm mid 50s and so happy that I found this thread today!  I started taking better care of my hair last Oct and I've gone from ear to collarbone length in about 10 months.  I was just beginning to see/feel good about my progress when DH staged a mini-intervention (after seeing all the products I've bought) and said I needed to be "realistic" and recognize that there's no way I'm going to have long hair at my age...  Call me crazy but I still feel the best is yet to come (hair and otherwise) and I refuse to give up on being a better me.  I'm eternally grateful for the inspiration I've found on this board, and particularly in this thread.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Aug 26, 2012)

I turned 44 last month. Had a blow out and trim a few days ago. Been natural since 2008, previously texlaxed. 





ETA: Been "going natural" since 2008. Instead of doing a BC, I opted for continous ends trimming.


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I turned 40 last December, people never believe me.  I tell them forget "good hair", I have "good black". This pic was taken last year.




Sorry for the big pic


----------



## JFemme (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Awesomeness all round 

loving this thread ladies...

BCed earlier this year. And now falling in love with my hair all over again..

Scheduled to have it braided up in September, but I keep pushing back the date, because Im enjoying the journey so much..

Who knew...


----------



## JFemme (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



BostonMaria said:


> janeemat I buy Tints of Nature at Whole Foods. Its expensive ($17 a box) but the ingredients are not as harsh as Miss Clairol. I pick my poison basically LOL I believe you can also purchase this product at the Vitamin Shoppe.



love tints of nature... it last longer than many other brands Ive used... and it leaves my hair so soft, very natural looking color...


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hey Ladies!

I've been looking for this thread!  I posted these pics in the protective styles thread and I kept saying what happened to the "old lady thread?"    Just playing!  I'm officially 49 now and I'm starting to get antsy, wanting a change for my hair.  I bought some rollers; I'm feeling a blowout or flatiron or something!  I've already cut off several inches (I did it myself and won't do that again), but I need something new.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



kellistarr said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I've been looking for this thread! I posted these pics in the protective styles thread and I kept saying what happened to the *"old lady thread?"*  Just playing! I'm officially 49 now and I'm starting to get antsy, wanting a change for my hair. I bought some rollers; I'm feeling a blowout or flatiron or something! I've already cut off several inches (I did it myself and won't do that again), but I need something new.
> 
> ...


 
Oh no she didnt!  Spank Spank.....You have beautiful hair.  I know that feeling of wanting something different. I have been thinking about snip snip but I'm really concentrating on the health of my hair right now.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



MissMasala5 said:


> I turned 44 last month. Had a blow out and trim a few days ago. Been natural since 2008, previously texlaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi there!  I remember you.  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



cynd said:


> I'm mid 50s and so happy that I found this thread today! I started taking better care of my hair last Oct and I've gone from ear to collarbone length in about 10 months. I was just beginning to see/feel good about my progress when DH staged a mini-intervention (after seeing all the products I've bought) and said I needed to be "realistic" and recognize that there's no way I'm going to have long hair at my age... Call me crazy but I still feel the best is yet to come (hair and otherwise) and I refuse to give up on being a better me. I'm eternally grateful for the inspiration I've found on this board, and particularly in this thread.


 
Girl show DH who's the boss!  You can certainly grow hair longer at your age.  I started my hair journey in my early 40's and had to prove to my DH that it could be done.  I went from barely shoulder to armpit in a year


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Mariaat40 said:


> 52 year old checking in. I've been transitioning now for 10 months. I've been having BKT done so that I can manage the two textures. I also started doing a permanent color since I started my transition. I had been nervous about it but my hair seems to be pretty healthy.


 
How is your transition going?  Is the BKT and color still treating your hair good.  Do tell.


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



cynd said:


> I'm mid 50s and so happy that I found this thread today!  I started taking better care of my hair last Oct and I've gone from ear to collarbone length in about 10 months.  I was just beginning to see/feel good about my progress when DH staged a mini-intervention (after seeing all the products I've bought) and said I needed to be "realistic" and recognize that there's no way I'm going to have long hair at my age...  Call me crazy but I still feel the best is yet to come (hair and otherwise) and I refuse to give up on being a better me.  I'm eternally grateful for the inspiration I've found on this board, and particularly in this thread.



It's never too late for longer hair!  The only thing you have to be "realistic" about is relying on products to give you something you don't already possess.  Glad you joined.  We ALL have the potential to reach our dreams as long as we live and breathe. Hip-hip-HOORAY!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 27, 2012)

cynd said:
			
		

> I'm mid 50s and so happy that I found this thread today!  I started taking better care of my hair last Oct and I've gone from ear to collarbone length in about 10 months.  I was just beginning to see/feel good about my progress when DH staged a mini-intervention (after seeing all the products I've bought) and said I needed to be "realistic" and recognize that there's no way I'm going to have long hair at my age...  Call me crazy but I still feel the best is yet to come (hair and otherwise) and I refuse to give up on being a better me.  I'm eternally grateful for the inspiration I've found on this board, and particularly in this thread.



Girl...52 & counting...don't let well-meaning folk stop your flo!  You're not crazy!  My DH best not utter a single word about the products I love or the ones I experiment with.  I am as low-maint as they get, I've done my own hair for the last 15+ years. If I've spent $100 a year in that time that would be stretching it. I do everything but cut it and I've tried that-not my strong suit...LOL!  This is the longest my hair has ever been, somewhere between APL and BSL. About a year and a half ago I was sporting a CL bob.  You can do it!


----------



## Mariaat40 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> How is your transition going?  Is the BKT and color still treating your hair good.  Do tell.



I've been doing the BKT's for over a year now and things are going well. Thanks for asking janeemat. I'm maintaining bra strap length while I transition. The BKT is making my transition pretty easy; the only problem is that I'm not getting to know my natural hair. I have the BKT done professionally, and she also does my color, which is permanent. I always worried about permanent color but I haven't had any problems.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

cynd-  I'm happy you found this thread so we can all help you do what we know your hair can do.  It's really about patience and maintenance and some education.  I buy lots of products but all my products don't have squat to do with my hair growth.  The health of my hair only requires minimal products and cheap ones at that.  My products are my accessories (a girl needs her accessories), but I don't expect a man to understand that.  I'm sure that your DH means no harm, but really, what does he know about being a 50 something woman?  Does he know that 50 is just the beginning, that it's still functioning, that it's still hot?  Does he know that 50 can have her own hair and grow it to her butt if she wants to?  Probably not.  Listen with one ear, or better yet, don't listen at all and keep growing your hair!


----------



## cynd (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I hear you @Kellistarr and thanks! I totally agree, but every now and then a girl (even an older one) needs a little confirmation. Love your hair btw.


----------



## cynd (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> Girl show DH who's the boss! You can certainly grow hair longer at your age. I started my hair journey in my early 40's and had to prove to my DH that it could be done. I went from barely shoulder to armpit in a year


 

Thanks janeemat.  I'm sure DH will climb on board sooner or later but I'm forging ahead either way.  In the meantime, I'm trying not to go overboard on products because I'm finally realizing that, for me at least, it's practice over products to a certain extent.  Your progress in your first year is inspiring and your hair is lovely.


----------



## cynd (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



IronButterfly said:


> It's never too late for longer hair! The only thing you have to be "realistic" about is relying on products to give you something you don't already possess. Glad you joined. We ALL have the potential to reach our dreams as long as we live and breathe. Hip-hip-HOORAY!!!


 
Thanks IronButterfly, I like the way you think.  One of my favorite quotes is you're never too old to become what you might have been.  Nice to know that applies to hair as well.


----------



## cynd (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Cattypus1 said:


> Girl...52 & counting...don't let well-meaning folk stop your flo! You're not crazy! My DH best not utter a single word about the products I love or the ones I experiment with. I am as low-maint as they get, I've done my own hair for the last 15+ years. If I've spent $100 a year in that time that would be stretching it. I do everything but cut it and I've tried that-not my strong suit...LOL! This is the longest my hair has ever been, somewhere between APL and BSL. About a year and a half ago I was sporting a CL bob. You can do it!


 

You know what Cattypus1, you're right.  When I think about it, over the years that I've basically neglected my hair, I'm sure I've spent less than $100 per year too.  The nerve of DH to complain -- especially since he likes long hair and will (secretly) be proud when I reach my goal.  Thanks for the reminder and encouragement.  I hope I'm as successful as you've been.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



cynd said:


> I'm mid 50s and so happy that I found this thread today!  I started taking better care of my hair last Oct and I've gone from ear to collarbone length in about 10 months.  I was just beginning to see/feel good about my progress when DH staged a mini-intervention (after seeing all the products I've bought) and said I needed to be "realistic" and recognize that there's no way I'm going to have long hair at my age...  Call me crazy but I still feel the best is yet to come (hair and otherwise) and I refuse to give up on being a better me.  I'm eternally grateful for the inspiration I've found on this board, and particularly in this thread.



Hey ladies, I mostly lurk on the forum now but had to come in to comment about this post.

Husbands are a trip some of them mean well but can say the dumbest mess sometimes.  I am mid 50's too and my goal is to be a long haired natural older lady. I know most people feel as you get older you should cut it all off but not me. I wanna have a big messy bun when I'm rocking in my chair. 

I've been natural for about 8 years now. I made APL but Bc'd again about 2 years ago and I mean bald BC and now I'm back to almost APL. I regret that I did that my hair was very dry and brittle because of a surgery I had and having it in braids before that. I was impulsive and I should have just Dc'd it back to life. I have recently realized on my journey that I have been neglecting my DC'ing as a matter of fact I rarely did it because of laziness. I would just do leave-ins. I am now in a challenge by myself to DC weekly and I am already seeing my hair retaining more moisture. I am also doing NJoy's sulfur mix not in challenge just lurking. I would love to hit BSL to mid-back within the next year.That would be my final goal no WL, HL for me.

For my grays I am into henna and indigo. I find that it isn't that messy and I like it. I sometimes use Bigen just around my hairline to hit the grays there. Ive heard and read that Bigen is not good but I only do it on my hairline and it is the only thing I've found that lasts more than a week.

This is a great thread.

ETA: A pic of me with my natural , flat-ironed APL hair before 2nd BC is in my profile .


----------



## cynd (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> Hey ladies, I mostly lurk on the forum now but had to come in to comment about this post.
> 
> Husbands are a trip some of them mean well but can say the dumbest mess sometimes. I am mid 50's too and my goal is to be a long haired natural older lady. Iknow most people feel as you get older you should cut it all off but not me.* I wanna have a big messy bun when I'm rocking in my chair*. ...
> 
> ...


----------



## january noir (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Newtogrow said:


> Here are the updates. As you can see her hair is extremely thin.  The cut was so necessary.  I will post pics when it's in it's afro state.
> 
> View attachment 152741



It's still looks good thin or not.  You did a good thing for your mom.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:
			
		

> I turned 44 last month. Had a blow out and trim a few days ago. Been natural since 2008, previously texlaxed.
> 
> ETA: Been "going natural" since 2008. Instead of doing a BC, I opted for continous ends trimming.



Ooh your hair is so shiny!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## january noir (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I haven't taken any new pics of my hair.  This is a pic from last October.  My hair has been cut since then.  My left side is 4z and my right side is 4c and the 4z side doesn't grow as fast as the right and my hair is always lopsided. 
I'm 54.


----------



## NJoy (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Atdow71 said:


> I turned 40 last December, people never believe me. I tell them forget "good hair", I have "good black". This pic was taken last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG!  Girl, you look like you're still in college.  You definitely have "good black".


----------



## NJoy (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Thanks for the hair color question and suggestions.  The grays in my hairline are starting to show out and henna and indigo works fine but is so much work (and the indigo is messy).  I may try tints of Nature.  How tedious is the process?  And I'm thinking of using natural black or maybe chocolate brown.  Reviews say the colors come out dark.  So, for a dark look, should I go with chocolate brown or stick with black?


----------



## lbellin (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

43 in the house!  My current hair is my profile pic.  I have been wearing it in mini twists for about 3 weeks.  This is the 4th week.  I will be taking it out and coloring, deep conditioning it then flat twisting it for the week. Then back to the mini twists.


----------



## Atdow71 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NJoy said:


> OMG!  Girl, you look like you're still in college.  You definitely have "good black".



Thanks, lol, I got carded at the casino today.


----------



## MeowMix (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

^^^^  Definitely 'not crackin'.  Everybody in this thread looks GOOD!


----------



## ilong (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Thought I had checked in on this thread already. Anyway, I'm right close to dat der' "even 60" category" and I am dead on serious about my HJ. My goal is BSL and I could give a good hoot what anyone thinks of a 60 year old - growing long hair. I do for me - and allow others to enjoy the benefits of what I do. 

Yes my hair is growing slow - but so are the plants in my house. 
I moisturize, condition, trim them and don't let them go to heck in a handbasket - just like my hair. And I value me a lot more than my plants.

@cynd - "get your 50's on" girl!!! Our men make me so angry sometimes - they complain if we look broke down and old then they complain when we do something about it. BUT they will look at the little tiny,  ________,  long haired women with their (the men) organs poppin' everywhere. Do you cynd!!! Trust me - when he sees the "fifty and fantastic you" he'll be ecstatic. But you should warn him he better brace himself because the "sixty and sensational" (S&S) you is comin' around the corner. 

You should see the :heated:dress I'm gonna rock for my S&S  :birthday2 celebration 

And it screams sexy/classy!!!


----------



## janeemat (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



ilong said:


> Thought I had checked in on this thread already. Anyway, I'm right close to dat der' "even 60" category" and I am dead on serious about my HJ. My goal is BSL and I could give a good hoot what anyone thinks of a 60 year old - growing long hair. I do for me - and allow others to enjoy the benefits of what I do.
> 
> Yes my hair is growing slow - but so are the plants in my house.
> I moisturize, condition, trim them and don't let them go to heck in a handbasket - just like my hair. And I value me a lot more than my plants.
> ...


 

I love your post!


----------



## ilong (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

@cnd - just want to be clear - I am not directing the comment about "men commplaining" to your husband. 
Just a general comment. 

@janeemat - thank you. I must be hungry -  - on pre-diet, waiting for 9/1/12 for real diet.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



ilong said:


> Thought I had checked in on this thread already. Anyway, I'm right close to dat der' "even 60" category" and I am dead on serious about my HJ. My goal is BSL and I could give a good hoot what anyone thinks of a 60 year old - growing long hair. I do for me - and allow others to enjoy the benefits of what I do.
> 
> Yes my hair is growing slow - but so are the plants in my house.
> I moisturize, condition, trim them and don't let them go to heck in a handbasket - just like my hair. And I value me a lot more than my plants.
> ...



^^This is what I'm talkin" about.  I love the expression "Sixty and Sensational"  I don't even need to see you to know you're all that!


----------



## baddison (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Love this thread!  So glad that we "experienced" ladies have a place to share!!  I'm gonna be 44 in Oct., and I am loving my hair and the progress I've made. Didnt start my HHJ till late in life - 39 and bald! - so I'm pretty OK with what I've got now.  Tryna reach my final goal of FULL-Healthy BSL, and with God's help, 2013 is the year to get 'er done!!  Current hair is in my siggy.


----------



## cynd (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



ilong said:


> Thought I had checked in on this thread already. Anyway, I'm right close to dat der' "even 60" category" and I am dead on serious about my HJ. My goal is BSL and I could give a good hoot what anyone thinks of a 60 year old - growing long hair. *I do for me - and allow others to enjoy the benefits of what I do*.
> 
> Yes my hair is growing slow - but so are the plants in my house.
> I moisturize, condition, trim them and don't let them go to heck in a handbasket - just like my hair. And I value me a lot more than my plants.
> ...


 

Preach girlfriend! I love it and you are so right. Have a wonderful birthday and I know you're going to ROCK that dress!


----------



## cynd (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



ilong said:


> @cnd - just want to be clear - I am not directing the comment about "men commplaining" to your husband.
> Just a general comment.
> 
> No worries ilong, I didn't think that for a second -- I was too busy laughing.


----------



## ilong (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



cynd said:


> Preach girlfriend! I love it and you are so right. Have a wonderful birthday and I know you're going to ROCK that dress!


 

@cynd - you know I read about all the reports on celebrities "inappropriate dress". Then I remember seeing a report on one actreess recently (cannot remember her name) who is in her seventies (??) and rock the heck out of this gold/champagne colored evening gown. She had curves that a 20 year old would die for. The fine line between inappropriate and appropriate (IMO) is *classy  (then you spice it up with a little sexy)*


----------



## cynd (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



ilong said:


> @cynd - you know I read about all the reports on celebrities "inappropriate dress". Then I remember seeing a report on one actreess recently (cannot remember her name) who is in her seventies (??) and rock the heck out of this gold/champagne colored evening gown. She had curves that a 20 year old would die for. The fine line between inappropriate and appropriate (IMO) is *classy (then you spice it up with a little sexy)*


 

Totally agree ilong. You never miss with classy.


----------



## TurquoizBlue (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

50 will be here for me in a few months.  No updated pics right now.  I'm wearing four plaits like a toddler because I'm working on babying my hair and growing out some damage.  I don't have much visible gray, just a few random strands here and there.  Thank goodness because I'm low maintenance.


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Ladies - at the risk of sounding like a naggin' ol' lady.    (I think their is an ignore button you can use at your leisure )

*Live life - don't let life live you.*   Because it will show on your face, body and attitude.  I detest seeing middle aged black women walkin' like they can't make it, bent down and broke down.  The next time you see a black woman - at any presumed age less than 60 looking like that, ask yourself if you were a man would you be motivated to "hit" on her versus the OTHER lady, swangin' and lookin' like she has life by the tail?


It is a WONDERFUL feeling to still have the young 20 year olds trying to hit on you - (and not because I am showing any skin - because I don't .  Unless of course I am out on a night - and even then it's legs or back.  

This one "younger" gentlemen dropped his money because he was so busy oggling my (weaved) hair (his words not mine).  When he complimented me on how pretty "my hair was" I thanked him and KIM.

My mom was 87 at the time of her death and she didn't look a day over 60.   Not good genes - good care    And she taught me the same.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

 40 years old. Natural on the brink of relaxing if i don't find a solution to these roots! My hair stays straight at the bottom but my roots puff up so bad. I get HOT all the time. And if I workout it's just hairstyle over,done, goneeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
Maybe the winter the cool air will cool me off....


----------



## janeemat (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



SUPER SWEET said:


> 40 years old. Natural on the brink of relaxing if i don't find a solution to these roots! My hair stays straight at the bottom but my roots puff up so bad. I get HOT all the time. And if I workout it's just hairstyle over,done, goneeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> Maybe the winter the cool air will cool me off....


 
Girl I can't help you with that.  You might need to scoot over to the "natural thread with problems".  But I would love to see a pic of your hair that you are making all of the fuss over


----------



## Lymegreen (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



ilong said:


> Ladies - at the risk of sounding like a naggin' ol' lady.    (I think their is an ignore button you can use at your leisure )
> 
> *Live life - don't let life live you.*   Because it will show on your face, body and attitude.  I detest seeing middle aged black women walkin' like they can't make it, bent down and broke down.  The next time you see a black woman - at any presumed age less than 60 looking like that, ask yourself if you were a man would you be motivated to "hit" on her versus the OTHER lady, swangin' and lookin' like she has life by the tail?
> 
> ...


 

If I didn't take care of myself it would show.  So I agree 100% with not good genes - good care.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> Girl I can't help you with that.  You might need to scoot over to the "natural thread with problems".  But I would love to see a pic of your hair that you are making all of the fuss over



I'll post a pic in here fresh out of the salon next week cause umm today. When I woke up it was like a sauna in my body. I had to drink 2 bottles of ice water.
 So puffy city todayerplexed. I think I may ask the stylist to use a hotcomb on the roots instead of that GHD iron.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



SUPER SWEET said:


> I'll post a pic in here fresh out of the salon next week cause umm today. When I woke up it was like a sauna in my body. I had to drink 2 bottles of ice water.
> So puffy city todayerplexed. I think I may ask the stylist to use a hotcomb on the roots instead of that GHD iron.


 
That's when I throw my hair up somehow. 
Are you trying to keep it straight while working out? I  was successful by pulling mine into a tight-ish ponytail  when I worked out. The roots waved up but my ends stayed straight until I washed it out. This is with 0 humidity in the fall though. No way I could do that in the summer.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wavezncurlz said:


> That's when I throw my hair up somehow.
> Are you trying to keep it straight while working out? I  was successful by pulling mine into a tight-ish ponytail  when I worked out. The roots waved up but my ends stayed straight until I washed it out. This is with 0 humidity in the fall though. No way I could do that in the summer.


When I workout I started using a sweatband with hair setting paper to absorb most of the water. But then it takes all day for my hair to dry.
It's more of a problem with the just everyday hair puffy roots.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hello ladies ! I am now officially apart of the this thread ! I am now 40 years old today, and I don't feel nor look over 25 ! God is sooo Good .


----------



## NJoy (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



tashboog said:


> Hello ladies ! I am now officially apart of the this thread ! I am now 40 years old today, and I don't feel nor look over 25 ! God is sooo Good .


 
  

And welcome to the 40 and Up Club!


----------



## tashboog (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NJoy said:


> And welcome to the 40 and Up Club!


Thank you NJoy ! Btw...you are one of my hair inspirations and good luck on your natural hair journey ! I love your natural hair too !


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



tashboog said:


> Hello ladies ! I am now officially apart of the this thread ! I am now 40 years old today, and I don't feel nor look over 25 ! God is sooo Good .



Happy birthday, tashboog!  

Keep this thread going, ladies.  You are all so beautiful and such an inspiration.  I'll join y'all in 6 years!


----------



## tashboog (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



prettybyrd said:


> Happy birthday, tashboog!
> 
> Keep this thread going, ladies.  You are all so beautiful and such an inspiration.  I'll join y'all in 6 years!



prettybyrd Thank you !


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Oooh ooh me!  I just turned 40!  I'm in! Yay! (I posted this pic already, but I wanna do it here!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Can't see it in this pic but I have a TON of gray)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Cherokee-n-Black said:
			
		

> Oooh ooh me!  I just turned 40!  I'm in! Yay! (I posted this pic already, but I wanna do it here!)
> 
> (Can't see it in this pic but I have a TON of gray)



Welcome...my favorite do. Very cute curls!  My gray is all gone...for the moment.  'Bout to get all up in that henndigo.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

tashboog.  Yup you're right, I'd card you if you were tyring to buy something naughty.

Cherokee-n-Black.  I don't see any grays

:bday5:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

you all ladies are so beautiful!! I will do a Donald trump and request your birth certificate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

g.lo.   Thank you.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



tashboog said:


> Hello ladies ! I am now officially apart of the this thread ! I am now 40 years old today, and I don't feel nor look over 25 ! God is sooo Good .


 
Welcome to the "mature ladies club"! I am 10 years your senior and I honestly do not feel much different than I did at 30.  And Happy Birthday!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

owww chileee
i pray god blesses me with you all's beauty when i hit my 40s and beyond


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

My 40th birthday hair


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I trimmed, flat ironed and put my natural hair in a pony tail at 57 years young.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

How did I miss this thread!!
40 something natural here!

I can't wait to grow older with thick, lush, fluffy, afro curls with silver strands. Our hair is so beautiful. 

I had to cut my hair a little shorter after having a baby, since I couldn't really handle it after the delivery, but it's still long. 

Here is a photo of me at the office and one at home.

I have a lot of silver in my hair, but I dye it


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



MeowMix said:


> @tashboog. Yup you're right, I'd card you if you were tyring to buy something naughty.
> 
> @Cherokee-n-Black. I don't see any grays
> 
> :bday5: HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


 
MeowMix - Strategic hairstyling. We do what we have to do in the 40+ club!


----------



## rsmith (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

NJoy[USER][/USER] You are so pretty.  I would have not guessed your age.  Keep doing what you do.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



rsmith said:


> @NJoy You are so pretty. I would have not guessed your age. Keep doing what you do.


 
 Thanks rsmith


----------



## ecadnacmc (Nov 9, 2012)

Horrible pic. I was trying to do a length check. But I'm 42 been natural off and on (hairdresser "texturizer" sabatoge) since 1994.  Started on HHJ in December 2009. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Me! Me!   I turned 40 in June. I don't take too many pictures of myself, and I don't wear my hair out much, but here's a pic of me and my sister who is three years older than me (I'm on the right), and a pic of a high bun I did a few weeks ago.  Sorry the bun pic is so big.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

^^^WantNatural No Ma'am.  Y'all look like  's.

Hi MyAngelEyez~C~U.  I remember following your journey a couple of years ago on the board.  Your hair looks so .

GORGEOUS HAIR LADIES.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> Welcome to the "mature ladies club"! I am 10 years your senior and I honestly do not feel much different than I did at 30. And Happy Birthday!


 
Hold up.  Hold on just one cotton pickin minute! You said you're what? 


Now I'M going Trump on you. Cough up the birth certificate 'cuz I don't believe it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nope. Somebody's perpetrating a fraud up in here. 50???





Dang, girl. Sign me up for whatever you're doing.  I'm in!


----------



## janeemat (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NJoy said:


> Hold up.  Hold on just one cotton pickin minute! You said you're what?
> 
> 
> Now I'M going Trump on you. Cough up the birth certificate 'cuz I don't believe it.
> ...


 
NJoy....LOL!  I'm just seeing this.  Thanks for the compliment, but yes I celebrated 50 in January.  My siggy pic is at my 50th bday celebration.  Maybe it's the vitamins that I have taking since I was 20.  I have always been a vitamin freak following  Earl Mindells vitamin bible.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> NJoy....LOL! I'm just seeing this. Thanks for the compliment, but yes I celebrated 50 in January. My siggy pic is at my 50th bday celebration. Maybe it's the vitamins that I have taking since I was 20. I have always been a vitamin freak following Earl Mindells vitamin bible.


 
janeemat


You look amazing!  I'm headed over to Google rat nah!


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

NJoy , janeematt FlowerHair And all others.

Just need some opinions.

I had up until about 2 years ago always rocked braids or twists with extensions as a protective style when i felt the need . I'm feeling the itch now to get a set of box braids as a pro style for the winter.

I'm feeling though that I may be too old for braids now. My braider says no . I trust her but of course she wants the money. She is not cheap.

What is your honest opinion about over 50 ladies with braids? I'm not good at posting pics but my pic is in my profile of me with natural but flat ironed for that moment hair . I have since chopped that hair off but it has grown back to that length (APL) maybe longer and I'm just wanting a break for a while. I'm in mini twists now w/ no extensions but its time consuming installing & taking them out with care.  I have many wigs but not really a wiggie.

I'm like flower hair I see myself as an older woman with a big fluffy gray bun or just wild natural gray hair down my back so I'm trying to grow it out too. I'm a lurker in NJoys sulfur mix challenge and after all these years of being natural finally getting into a good routine but I need a break.

Please if you have any ideas for a braided do for a mature woman please post or share.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Bumping just once.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



WantNatural said:


> Me! Me!  I turned 40 in June. I don't take too many pictures of myself, and I don't wear my hair out much, but here's a pic of me and my sister who is three years older than me (I'm on the right), and a pic of a high bun I did a few weeks ago. Sorry the bun pic is so big.


 


WantNatural

Great skin must be hereditary trait in your family tree.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> @NJoy , @janeematt @FlowerHair And all others.
> 
> Just need some opinions.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Lady,

I may not be the best one to answer this, because I have never been into braids. Personally since I have never worn braids and for me to start now would look a bit ridiculous. I'm sure people that knows me and my style would wonder what is going on. Yet, on the other hand if that has always been an individuals style, it looks fine for them. Just say like Whoopi Goldberg or Valerie Simpson (Ashford and Simpson), I can't imagine them without braids. I do think that some hairstyles are age appropiate. I wear a simple professional bun. But would I braid a cornrow across the front and pull it back in a bun.....I don't think so. That's more of style for my future GD.  BTW your hair looks really nice in your profile.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



FlowerHair said:


> How did I miss this thread!!
> 40 something natural here!
> 
> I can't wait to grow older with thick, lush, fluffy, afro curls with silver strands. Our hair is so beautiful.
> ...


 
Did I telll you that you have beautiful hair?  Well you have beautiful gorgeous hair.  The silver is really lovely.


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> Hi Lady,
> 
> I may not be the best one to answer this, because I have never been into braids. Personally since I have never worn braids and for me to start now would look a bit ridiculous. I'm sure people that knows me and my style would wonder what is going on. Yet, on the other hand if that has always been an individuals style, it looks fine for them. Just say like Whoopi Goldberg or Valerie Simpson (Ashford and Simpson), I can't imagine them without braids. I do think that some hairstyles are age appropiate. I wear a simple professional bun. But would I braid a cornrow across the front and pull it back in a bun.....I don't think so. That's more of style for my future GD.  BTW your hair looks really nice in your profile.



Thank you , that's exactly what I want honest opinions.


----------



## MeowMix (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> NJoy , janeematt FlowerHair And all others.
> 
> Just need some opinions.
> 
> ...



Hi msdeevee.  I was over on your page and your hair is so thick and lush.  bajandoc86 just put her hair up in what I consider a classic.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17258801&postcount=1118

bajandoc86.  TIA for letting me copy/paste.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> @NJoy , @janeematt @FlowerHair And all others.
> 
> Just need some opinions.
> 
> ...


 
msdeevee

I think wearing your hair braided after 50 is fine. The key is in the style. I think the style should be more on the sophisticate side. (of course, that's because I think of 50+ ladies being more refined) Being able to tame the braids in an updo, shorter styles or even curly braid styles might be more appropriate. Your braider should be able to suggest styles that would be most flattering. In any case, the look should fit your personality. Longer styles would not be out of the question but, just don't get too trendy.  Like, I wouldn't have booty length braids.  (act like you don't know that I'm growing my hair to booty length )


That said, I have an Aunt who is in her 70's and wearing long, blond braids like she's in her 20's.  Not cute, even tho that IS her personality. She can be blond. But then, take the length down. It's all too much. Well.... you get the idea.

All that to say, you can do braids.


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

MeowMix NJoy...
Thank you for your responses. 

I didn't know how to say it in my response to janeematt without sounding snooty to some but even though I try to stay trendy because I love beauty & fashion. Always have, always will!

I do consider myself a sophisticate and  when I would do braids I would use 1 of 3 high end pro braiders  that do magazine work in Essence or Sophisticates black hair. So no rainbow bright, Solange braids for me .

Although the pic MeowMix referenced was very cute , I think I'm a little too old for that. I must admit I did get the idea for box braids from seeing a 20something with them this weekend . Like a lot of us I look younger than I am and was wondering if I could pull that off. 

I don't know I may try a sew-in again even though I've never had success with those . I don't know how these celebs wear those weaves every day. One time I had 1 installed for a cruise . DH and I were on that ship for 2 days before I had to ask him to cut that mess out of my hair with an eyebrow trimmer I thankfully had with me. It was a mess.

NJoy you will be a double beauty with booty length hair. I'll figure this out . I just want a break for a couple of months to give me & my hair a rest.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 13, 2012)

WantNatural said:
			
		

> Me! Me!   I turned 40 in June. I don't take too many pictures of myself, and I don't wear my hair out much, but here's a pic of me and my sister who is three years older than me (I'm on the right), and a pic of a high bun I did a few weeks ago.  Sorry the bun pic is so big.



WantNatural sorry but I'm going to pull a Donald Trump and ask you to show me a birth certificate. You look 25 years old. I need receipts LOL

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> @MeowMix @NJoy...
> Thank you for your responses.
> 
> I didn't know how to say it in my response to janeematt without sounding snooty to some but even though I try to stay trendy because I love beauty & fashion. Always have, always will!
> ...


 
Girl, do what makes you happy.  You'll get 50-11 answers from 50-11 people.  But only one opinion really matters.  Rock on with yo bad self.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> @NJoy , @janeematt @FlowerHair And all others.
> 
> Just need some opinions.
> 
> ...


 
I think braids look good but the long box braids make me think of Poetic Justice. My cousin wears pretty cornrow/ braid or cornrow twist combinations- not just up doos. I see many 50+ ladies with locs but in general having a good shape to the hair is more important than whether it's braided. You could do a long bob shape with braids.


----------



## miracles11 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> LET ME SEE YOUR HAIR!  Please post pics.  I would like to see the "mature women"...."old heads".....no offense "young heads".  On you tube I seem to find really young ladies sharing.  I have been on this sight for a bit now, so I'm just curious to see the mature ladies hair.  It seems that these ladies are not posting as frequent.  My most recent hair pic is in my avatar from my last relaxer in Feb.  I plan on doing my hair tonight so I will come back and post.  I am 14 wks post so I will show the good, the bad and ugly...LOL!



Oh my!  I am MATURE too!  HELLO! Old lady on bench to far left!


----------



## nissi (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hello Ladies! 
I am 43 and can't believe all this time that I have missed this thread! Yes, the forum has changed with new, young folks...  bringing both questionable and good. So I am pleased that the OP decided to launch this gathering of mature ladies on the forum! Anyway, just wanted to reach out and share!

My hair natural in March:





My Hair Pressed in March:





July:





Again, happy 40s and beyond ladies!  HHG!


----------



## growbaby (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey ladies,

So I know I don't belong here but I thought I'd come by and share a picture with you. This is my grandmother's hair (age 63). She is natural and  she got it straightened for the 1st time in 2 years last week. She's not on a hair journey or anything. She just cowashes every morning (without even knowing that it was called cowashing lol) adds more conditioner when done the wet buns.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



nissi said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I am 43 and can't believe all this time that I have missed this thread! Yes, the forum has changed with new, young folks...  bringing both questionable and good. So I am pleased that the OP decided to launch this gathering of mature ladies on the forum! Anyway, just wanted to reach out and share!
> 
> My hair natural in March:
> ...


 
Glad that you joined us.  Your natural and pressed hair is gorgeous.  How long have you been natural?


----------



## janeemat (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



growbaby said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> So I know I don't belong here but I thought I'd come by and share a picture with you. This is my grandmother's hair (age 63). She is natural and she got it straightened for the 1st time in 2 years last week. She's not on a hair journey or anything. *She just cowashes every morning (without even knowing that it was called cowashing lol) adds more conditioner when done the wet buns. *
> 
> View attachment 177447


 
For real.  Grandmother has beautiful hair.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Ok, so the grays in my hairline are showing out BIG time. I let a few slide because henna and indigo is a whole day process and who has time for that. Well, either that or I'm just lazy.  Anyway, I posted a ps pic and my hairline was showing out so, it's definitely time to do something about it.

It seems I remember someone mentioning a good dye. I don't know if it was all-natural or just no ammonia or peroxide in it. Can someone help me out? Whatever it is, they sell it at Whole Foods. I at least want an option, in case I decide not to hennindigo.

Here's the pic, btw.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 15, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> Ok, so the grays in my hairline are showing out BIG time. I let a few slide because henna and indigo is a whole day process and who has time for that. Well, either that or I'm just lazy.  Anyway, I posted a ps pic and my hairline was showing out so, it's definitely time to do something about it.
> 
> It seems I remember someone mentioning a good dye. I don't know if it was all-natural or just no ammonia or peroxide in it. Can someone help me out? Whatever it is, they sell it at Whole Foods. I at least want an option, in case I decide not to hennindigo.
> 
> Here's the pic, btw.



NJoy I only dye the roots in the front of my hair. My edges get dyed and I also part my hair in the middle and due up to the crown area. Just trying to do less damage I guess. 

I stopped using henna because of the whole process. I'm not that patient

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## BklynHeart (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



msdeevee said:


> @NJoy , @janeematt @FlowerHair And all others.
> 
> Just need some opinions.
> 
> ...


 
In my neck of the woods that's not too old to wear braids. Its just how its styled that makes a difference. You can still wear them long (especially if your hair is long, it should be longer than your ends for protection), and you can style them in an updo or a low bun. Look at some pics of women with long locs how they style them for inspiration.


----------



## Kiadodie (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I just turned 40 this year and I get texturizers every 3 months. Sorry my coworker took this while i was adjusting. lol


----------



## nissi (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> Glad that you joined us.  Your natural and pressed hair is gorgeous.  How long have you been natural?



janeemat, Thank you lady!  My last perm was 7/2010, so I just passed two and a half years... will put some updated pics up where I am just trimmed back from BSB/BSL pressed. Thanks again! HHG!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 15, 2012)

Italiano said:
			
		

> I just turned 40 this year and I get texturizers every 3 months. Sorry my coworker took this while i was adjusting. lol



So darn pretty!!!!!


----------



## janeemat (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



BostonMaria said:


> @NJoy *I only dye the roots in the front of my hair. My edges get dyed and I also part my hair in the middle and due up to the crown area. Just trying to do less damage I guess*.
> 
> I stopped using henna because of the whole process. I'm not that patient
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


 
I have done the exact same thing....just putting color on the area that frames the face.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Italiano said:


> I just turned 40 this year and I get texturizers every 3 months. Sorry my coworker took this while i was adjusting. lol


 
 Look at all that purty hair!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Welp!  I'm tired of these grays at my hairline and I'm too lazy to henna and indigo. So, I picked up Garnier Herbashine in soft black.  I gotta do something. At least, it doesn't have ammonia.  I know it's not permanent but, it'll buy me time.  The box says 10 mins.  Maybe I'll try it tonight.  Ehn.  Maybe I'll wait til next week.  I just feel so hair lazy lately. *schlump*  Of course, I could always go with a cover stick, since I'm planning to keep my hair in buns for awhile.  Ah, we'll see.  I just dragged you guys into my rambling to help me figure out what I should do.  My bad. 

So uh....how's everybody doing?


----------



## danysedai (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NJoy said:


> Welp!  I'm tired of these grays at my hairline and I'm too lazy to henna and indigo. So, I picked up Garnier Herbashine in soft black.  I gotta do something. At least, it doesn't have ammonia.  I know it's not permanent but, it'll buy me time.  The box says 10 mins.  Maybe I'll try it tonight.  Ehn.  Maybe I'll wait til next week.  I just feel so hair lazy lately. *schlump*  Of course, I could always go with a cover stick, since I'm planning to keep my hair in buns for awhile.  Ah, we'll see.  I just dragged you guys into my rambling to help me figure out what I should do.  My bad.
> 
> So uh....how's everybody doing?



Have you tried Bigen? I haven't had a reaction to it (knocks on wood), my hair is about 85% grey, I leave out a bit of grey at the front and colour the rest. I'm planning to leave more of the grey in the front out.


----------



## lolo2470 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Another lurker coming out of hiding. I'm 40+ and thinking about transitioning. The photo is my daily bun which I've wearing for the past six months.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

danysedai, I also use Bigen, dark brown. It appears I need to cover grey every 5 months.  No allergic reaction to Bigen. I tried to let the grey go, but had to go back to the color.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hello,

I have a pic in my avatar.. really need to post more. I will be 43 in January!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

danysedai, I think your gray hair looks absolutely lovely, you wear it so well and it looks stunning on you.

It reminds me of the picture that was in OT in a thread about Sanaa Lathan and her mom, in case some of you missed it here's the picture---her hair is the most beautiful:


----------



## danysedai (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> danysedai, I think your gray hair looks absolutely lovely, you wear it so well and it looks stunning on you.
> 
> It reminds me of the picture that was in OT in a thread about Sanaa Lathan and her mom, in case some of you missed it here's the picture---her hair is the most beautiful:




Thanks! Like I said I want to leave out a bigger portion of the greys but I'm not ready to go all grey yet. My hair is dyed black with Bigen so the contrast of white roots and black hair is not becoming to my eyes. I would need to cut it short and I'm not ready for that.
This is my mom's hair, I've posted it before

Beverly Ann Properties
Every 5 months!  You are so lucky, I need to colour every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

So late seeing this... I am 40+ too. Here's a recent siggie pic DD took for me a couple of weeks ago. My gray is pretty evenly distributed througout my hair. DD is a cosmetologist so I usually get her to give me a modest amount of highlights once a year as a reward for me obtaining my hair goals and to keep me from being bored with my day to day PSing.

Oh, yeah forgot to say I'm natural.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



danysedai said:


> Have you tried Bigen? I haven't had a reaction to it (knocks on wood), my hair is about 85% grey, I leave out a bit of grey at the front and colour the rest. I'm planning to leave more of the grey in the front out.


 
You wear the gray in the front well.  This is the part I don't like on me.  I usually color the front and leave the rest.


----------



## msdeevee (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



NJoy said:


> Welp!  I'm tired of these grays at my hairline and I'm too lazy to henna and indigo. So, I picked up Garnier Herbashine in soft black.  I gotta do something. At least, it doesn't have ammonia.  I know it's not permanent but, it'll buy me time.  The box says 10 mins.  Maybe I'll try it tonight.  Ehn.  Maybe I'll wait til next week.  I just feel so hair lazy lately. *schlump*  Of course, I could always go with a cover stick, since I'm planning to keep my hair in buns for awhile.  Ah, we'll see.  I just dragged you guys into my rambling to help me figure out what I should do.  My bad.
> 
> So uh....how's everybody doing?




NJoy...This is exactly how I'm feeling now about the grays at the hairline. I did get some braids put in . I was still pondering but  the decision was made for me when I found out about a month ago that my sister has cancer. I was at the hospital every day and was not able to care for my hair the way I should. My usual braider was not available for when i had the time so i went to 1 of the local African ladies I got braids put in they look nice from a distance but she did the extensions where you can see the knots and I hate that. Good thing it's cold so I brought out my hats and scarves.  Anyway about the hairline.  I get mine around the hairline too so what I do is just mix up about 2tsp of the Bigen powder w/ a spoonful of Amla oil and a little water and just brush it on my hairline and a part if one is visible and leave it on a lot longer than recommended . That works for me not recommending to anyone else and it lasts much longer than any rinse or box color. When I'm not lazy I then do the henna & indigo or i use the Lush caca brun which gives a rich, shiny natural color. Once I use up all my Mehandi henna I'll be using the Lush faithfully.



danysedai said:


> Have you tried Bigen? I haven't had a reaction to it (knocks on wood), my hair is about 85% grey, I leave out a bit of grey at the front and colour the rest. I'm planning to leave more of the grey in the front out.



danysedai....Your hair is beautiful even with the grey . If my hair would go grey like your Moms I would let it be. I think that is so stunning on black women.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Subbing...I am 44 years old now and I have had the worst time with my hair from the beginning of last year until April of this year. My hair is finally improving and looking a lot better. I am back to full neck length because of all the setbacks but a healthy full neck length, finally, as you can see in the pics below:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Subbing...I am 44 years old now and I have had the worst time with my hair from the beginning of last year until April of this year. My hair is finally improving and looking a lot better. I am back to full neck length because of all the setbacks but a healthy full neck length, finally, as you can see in the pics below:



So pretty...


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I totally forgot about this thread, but now that I found it, I'm hopping on.  I'm 43, and finally getting the knack of this hair thing. My avatar shows my hair from Dec. of last year; will post more current pic when I get my relaxer touch up at the end of the year. I hope to be APL then.  I am juuust starting to get more than one or two gray hairs popping up in my hair, and I'm deciding to let them go until I get enough of them to color so that I look like I have nice caramel highlights (maybe 20% or so gray), but it might take a while. My mom didn't go significantly grey until her mid fifties, and even at 66, she's still only about 30% gray.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hey!  

Just turned 40 about a week ago.  I wear my hair pretty much like in my avatar and signature.  I do mostly twist outs and bantu knot outs in a variety of styles (check my fotki).  This winter I have been experimenting with roller sets.  I bantu knot it at night because I can't sleep on rollers.  I am also recovering from super dry hair from henna.  I am steaming weekly now and only applying henna to my roots.  I can't give the henna up because I am too through with these hairline greys!


----------



## janeemat (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Aggie said:


> Subbing...I am 44 years old now and I have had the worst time with my hair from the beginning of last year until April of this year. My hair is finally improving and looking a lot better. I am back to full neck length because of all the setbacks but a healthy full neck length, finally, as you can see in the pics below:


 
Hi Aggie,

I did not know you were in the club!  You hair looks really good.  Are you relaxed or natural now?


----------



## janeemat (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Alta Angel said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just turned 40 about a week ago. I wear my hair pretty much like in my avatar and signature. I do mostly twist outs and bantu knot outs in a variety of styles (check my fotki). This winter I have been experimenting with roller sets. I bantu knot it at night because I can't sleep on rollers. I am also recovering from super dry hair from henna. I am steaming weekly now and only applying henna to my roots. I can't give the henna up because I am too through with these hairline greys!


 
Welcome to the club!  I still have yet to try henna on my greys.  The last thing is need is super dry hair when is already dry.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



koolkittychick said:


> I totally forgot about this thread, but now that I found it, I'm hopping on.  I'm 43, and finally getting the knack of this hair thing. My avatar shows my hair from Dec. of last year; will post more current pic when I get my relaxer touch up at the end of the year. I hope to be APL then.  I am juuust starting to get more than one or two gray hairs popping up in my hair, and I'm deciding to let them go until I get enough of them to color so that I look like I have nice caramel highlights (maybe 20% or so gray), but it might take a while. My mom didn't go significantly grey until her mid fifties, *and even at 66, she's still only about 30% gray.*





You probably won't have to color for awhile being that your mom is only 30% grey.  Lucky mom!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

This is a pic of how my gray hair grows in. I can take it up to five months then I get out the Bigen, dark brown.


----------



## Pinky65 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello. Just happen to stumble on this thread, but it was the best thing I done in a long time. I am 48. Natural and just about  waist length. I only have a few strands of grey, but I  want to say "thank you" for this thread, because there at a lot of pretty natural styles but they are geared more for  younger heads. It's nice to know that my age group is out there.


----------



## Hairness (Dec 28, 2012)

Uhm, can we see your waist length hair?  Pleeeze?


----------



## janeemat (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



Pinky65 said:


> Hello. Just happen to stumble on this thread, but it was the best thing I done in a long time. I am 48. Natural and just about waist length. I only have a few strands of grey, but I want to say "thank you" for this thread, because there at a lot of pretty natural styles but they are geared more for younger heads. It's nice to know that my age group is out there.


 
Hey!  Glad you joined the club


----------



## NJoy (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

So I finally got around to coloring my grays.  I used the HerbaShine that I bought awhile back but, next time I will try the Bigen.  I haven't seen the results yet.  I still have to wash out this conditioner but, it was very easy to use.  We'll see how it turns out. I just wanted to post to do my part keeping this thread moving.


----------



## Pinky65 (Dec 28, 2012)

Took this a a month ago. Won't make waist length at end of year. Maybe by February 2013 ( I hope!).


----------



## Hairness (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweeet!  Your hair is beautiful!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hi Ladies,

Is anyone familiar with Foxy Silver Girl?  She just started a channel and I'm loving it.  She's got some good energy.  I'm going along for the journey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gi9dD8UGM0


----------



## moniq (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hi all! I'm 40 and glad to be a part of this group.  I'm transitioning my last relaxer was 6/22/12.  Here are some pictures.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



MeowMix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Foxy Silver Girl? She just started a channel and I'm loving it. She's got some good energy. I'm going along for the journey
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gi9dD8UGM0


 
If I'm not mistaken, she is a member here


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I am so inspired by all of you beautiful women.   I am turning 53 next week and I really need help.  My hair use to be beautiful, long and thick but the last year has really been tough and I have lost a ton of hair.  What hair that's left is dry and very brittle.  I am perimenpausal and the change in hormones has wrecked my hair.  Can anyone help me?  Have any of you encountered similar menopausal issues that created hair problems? What did you do? What products did you use to combat dry and brittle hair.  Part of me Is ready to throw up my arms and just give up, the other art of me is not ready to succumb. WhileI am generally a positive person, Sometimes I feel so hopeless about my hair and it really can be depressing.   Any advice or help  is much appreciated.
Thank you all.


----------



## deborah11 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

bumping for responses


----------



## levette (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I joined the 40 something club in September.  I now take hair,skin, nail vitamins along with a multi-vitamin to slow hair shedding and hopefully to gain length.  This pic is from November 2012.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> If I'm not mistaken, she is a member here



Yay  She's getting her information from the source.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jan 27, 2013)

43 this summer!!! So glad I finally saw this thread. I'm currently 5 months into a transition. The grays..... Henna makes them look like red highlights


----------



## janeemat (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



deborah11 said:


> I am so inspired by all of you beautiful women. I am turning 53 next week and I really need help. My hair use to be beautiful, long and thick but the last year has really been tough and I have lost a ton of hair. What hair that's left is dry and very brittle. I am perimenpausal and the change in hormones has wrecked my hair. Can anyone help me? Have any of you encountered similar menopausal issues that created hair problems? What did you do? What products did you use to combat dry and brittle hair. Part of me Is ready to throw up my arms and just give up, the other art of me is not ready to succumb. WhileI am generally a positive person, Sometimes I feel so hopeless about my hair and it really can be depressing. Any advice or help is much appreciated.
> Thank you all.


 
Hi Deborah11! Welcome to the mature ladies club. If I were you, the first thing I would do is rule out hormones/thyroid problems byi seeing my doctor and having all of that checked. Also, check any medications that you may be taking because HBP pills are known to cause thinning. Personally, for me moisture is very important especially if gray hair is in the mix. Then try these steps to see if there is a difference. I saved this doc awhile ago and followed these steps and I saw a difference! Good Luck!

*Week One*

*Step One: Shampoo with a clarifying shampoo*

*Step Two: Shampoo a second time with a moisturizing shampoo*

*Step Three: Apply a Hard Protein Conditioner to the hair and let penetrate under a hood dryer. Rinse thoroughly for 5 minutes. Do not comb! Apply a deep moisturizing conditioner to soften and detangle the hair.*

*Step Four: Apply leave-ins, serum and/or moisturizer and set the hair on rollers or rods. Airdry the hair in buns, braids or twists.*

*Week Two*

*Step One: Apply ORS (Organic Root Stimulator) Hair Mayonnaise to dry, unwashed hair. Alternatively, apply a beaten egg to damp, unwashed hair. Let sit for 20-30 minutes.*

*Step Two: Wash twice with a moisturizing shampoo.*

*Step Three: Deep Condition with a deep penetrating moisturizing conditioner under a hood dryer. *

*Step Four: Rinse and apply favorite leave-ins, serums and/or moisturizers. Roller set hair on rollers or rods. Or, airdry in buns, braids or twists.*

*Week Three*

*Step One: Apply a quarter size amount of VO5 Strawberries and Cream, along with a quarter size amount of your favorite oil, to dry unwashed hair. Let sit for 20-30 minutes.*

*Step Two: Wash twice with a moisturizing shampoo.*

*Step Three: Deep Condition with a deep penetrating light protein conditioner under a hood dryer. *

*Step Four: Rinse and apply favorite leave-ins, serums and/or moisturizers. Roller set hair on rollers or rods. Or, airdry in buns, braids or twists.*

*Week Four*

*Step One: Shampoo with a clarifying shampoo*

*Step Two: Shampoo a second time with a moisturizing shampoo*

*Step Three: Apply a Hard Protein Conditioner to the hair and let penetrate under a hood dryer. Rinse thoroughly for 5 minutes. Do not comb! Apply a deep moisturizing conditioner to soften and detangle the hair.*

*Step Four: Apply leave-ins, serum and/or moisturizer and set the hair on rollers or rods. Airdry the hair in buns, braids or twists.*

*The key of this plan is to keep conditioning the hair with a blend of moisturizing and strengthening products - while also limiting direct heat. This will give your hair a nice nourishing break! *

*Give it a try for 30 days and keep me posted on your progress. Feel free to reach out if you need it to be tweaked and don't know where to begin! I am not sure if you are relaxed but for the nex 30 days DO NOT use a blow dryer, curling iron, hot rollers or a flat iron.  I would stick to just rollersetting.*



​


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Fabulous at 50 and still feelin sexy!!!
I turned 50 Dec 21st and I don't feel any different than I did at 30. Well my knees ache every once in awhile! lol! My hair is not as thick as it use to be, but I still have a head full of hair. I am considering going natural and stop coloring my gray.


----------



## cynd (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

jenaccess 

Happy belated birthday lovely lady!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



jenaccess said:


> Fabulous at 50 and still feelin sexy!!!
> I turned 50 Dec 21st and I don't feel any different than I did at 30. *Well my knees ache every once in awhile! lol!* My hair is not as thick as it use to be, but I still have a head full of hair. I am considering going natural and stop coloring my gray.


 
OK!!!  Happy Fabulous 50!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



jenaccess said:


> Fabulous at 50 and still feelin sexy!!!
> I turned 50 Dec 21st and I don't feel any different than I did at 30. Well my knees ache every once in awhile! lol! My hair is not as thick as it use to be, but I still have a head full of hair. *I am considering going natural and stop coloring my gray.*


 
I thought about this quite a bit last year.  I always said that I would let my gray come in at 50.  I think I am movin it up to 60 now.  Doing both the same time is a double wammy.  I know that I will like grey relaxed much better that grey natural.


----------



## jenaccess (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I am sorry about the super big pics. Is there a way to make them smaller? I will not be using photobucket anymore to post. lol!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

We are some foxy ladies up in here! 
Welcome to all the newbies! 
I think I'm satisfied with my hair now. I went to WL then cut to SL and now back to MBL. I don't think I'll go back to WL. My hair is too thin now and it bounces more at MBL. 

Still fighting the grays though. The last time I colored was at the salon and I had a wonderful experience. I had complete coverage and no dryness. I fail at this at home. I am a DIY'r in every other way but I think I will pay for my color from now on. It's almost time again! 
http://i47.tinypic.com/nps9l0.jpg


----------



## janeemat (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



jenaccess said:


> Fabulous at 50 and still feelin sexy!!!
> I turned 50 Dec 21st and I don't feel any different than I did at 30. Well my knees ache every once in awhile! lol! My hair is not as thick as it use to be, but I still have a head full of hair. I am considering going natural and stop coloring my gray.



I could not see the pics at work. You look gorgeous and your hair is beautiful!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wavezncurlz said:


> We are some foxy ladies up in here!
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> I think I'm satisfied with my hair now. I went to WL then cut to SL and now back to MBL. I don't think I'll go back to WL. My hair is too thin now and it bounces more at MBL.
> 
> ...



What kind of color are you getting at the salon? Do share please.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

janeemat
I have no idea. All I know is it lasted a while and my hair did not feel stripped. She did steam my hair though so maybe that helped. I'm going to see if I can find out what she used.


----------



## Mande30 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Checking in at 41, fit and fabulous....... I need more pictures.

ETA:  42 now.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

RT: Why do grays do their own thing? Mine stick straight up - as if called to attention. They announce themselves. Just definant!


----------



## beanie44 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I agree, and they seem thicker than the rest of the hairs strands.


----------



## geejay (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Claiming my spot. I'm 47. I decided to go natural a few years ago because of the wealth of information on this board. I battle grays with 1-step henndigo and the grays fight back hard and dirty 

Thanks to the OP because I have been amazed and inspired by all the beauty, grace and support in this thread. Ladies, you set a high bar!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



wavezncurlz said:


> @janeemat
> I have no idea. All I know is it lasted a while and my hair did not feel stripped. She did steam my hair though so maybe that helped. I'm going to see if I can find out what she used.


 
I would love to know since color can be so drying.  Thanks!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



geejay said:


> Claiming my spot. I'm 47. I decided to go natural a few years ago because of the wealth of information on this board. I battle grays with 1-step henndigo and the grays fight back hard and dirty
> 
> Thanks to the OP because I have been amazed and inspired by all the beauty, grace and support in this thread. Ladies, you set a high bar!


 
Welcome to the club gorgeous lady!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 30, 2013)

geejay said:


> Claiming my spot. I'm 47. I decided to go natural a few years ago because of the wealth of information on this board. I battle grays with 1-step henndigo and the grays fight back hard and dirty
> 
> Thanks to the OP because I have been amazed and inspired by all the beauty, grace and support in this thread. Ladies, you set a high bar!



I love, love, love your hair!


----------



## geejay (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Thank you for the kind words! Made my day


----------



## janeemat (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I am bumping this one to see some gorgeous heads of hair!  Stop on by ladies!


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Saying hello..,,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



(though official 40 in 2 weeks)


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm 44 and I've been completely natural since about May 2011. This was a twist out earlier this summer.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Saying "Hi" to everybody.  I turned fifty last month, still feel like I did at 49,48, 35 etc. . .
I can't seem to load any new photos, so to see my face you have to click on my name or avatar.  You ladies look great.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Hello ladies. I'm 45 knocking on 46 lol in Dec. I have 1 album with a few pics. I've been co-washing and rocking twists all summer. I did a couple of trims in June and earlier this month. I won't be straightening again until late Oct.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



DarkJoy said:


> (though official 40 in 2 weeks)


 
Happy Early Birthday and welcome to the fabulous club!


----------



## janeemat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



grownwomanaz said:


> Hello ladies. I'm 45 knocking on 46 lol in Dec. I have 1 album with a few pics. I've been co-washing and rocking twists all summer. I did a couple of trims in June and earlier this month. I won't be straightening again until late Oct.


 
Hello "Feature of the Month".  I did not know you were part of the club.  You have some beautiful hair!


----------



## janeemat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



kellistarr said:


> Saying "Hi" to everybody. I turned fifty last month, still feel like I did at 49,48, 35 etc. . .
> I can't seem to load any new photos, so to see my face you have to click on my name or avatar. You ladies look great.


 
Your hair is gorgeous!  I feel only 30 something and I's 51 now


----------



## janeemat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



LivingInPeace said:


> I'm 44 and I've been completely natural since about May 2011. This was a twist out earlier this summer.


 
Your twist out is really nice


----------



## OneShinyface (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



kellistarr said:


> Saying "Hi" to everybody. I turned fifty last month, still feel like I did at 49,48, 35 etc. . .
> I can't seem to load any new photos, so to see my face you have to click on my name or avatar. You ladies look great.


 
kellistarr -I turned 50 last month too - July 18th. :alcoholicI feel great!!!! I run 3-5 miles a day 5-7 times a week and try to eat well too.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I am 47 years old. My hair is relaxed and I just started this HHJ one year ago and I have seen a significant change in the health of my hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 21, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I am 47 years old. My hair is relaxed and I just started this HHJ one year ago and I have seen a significant change in the health of my hair.



How did you create that amazing bun?!


----------



## BklynHeart (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

delete...........


----------



## janeemat (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

Bumping for a membership drive!  If you turned 40 this year, show us your hair and welcome to club 4..5..6!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

This is my usual work style. I've been bunning most days this year.


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



janeemat said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!  I feel only 30 something and I's 51 now



Wow, it's been a minute since I visited this thread.  Thank you, Janeemat, you're so sweet.  I's relaxed now.  This is my new hair in my avatar and siggy.
I needed a break from the knots and tangles but I will revisit my curls, probably after I get me a cute short-doo.  I was 13 years natural, so my short style will be awhile.  We need some new pics in this thread!


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*



OneShinyface said:


> kellistarr -I turned 50 last month too - July 18th. :alcoholicI feel great!!!! I run 3-5 miles a day 5-7 times a week and try to eat well too.



Thank You.   Your exercise regimen is very inspirational.  I will think of you as I work out.  I just started working out again.  I actually feel like getting back in shape.  Age isn't an excuse.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I just turned 45 years young on Tuesday (Oct 8th) and still feel like I'm in my 30's also. I am currently using afro kinky twist extensions as my PS method and I'll most likely stick with this method for at least another 6 months. 

I just took down some twists and so today I will be giving my hair a much needed clarifying wash, deep treatment, then hendigo, then moisture treatment at the end.


----------



## imsovain (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I'm going to be 45 soon! Relaxed all my life with long, healthy hair  then big chopped and natural for 5 years, put in Rusk Anti-Curl (hair fell out). Second big chop in March of this year. 

I've been on LHCF since Adrienne was the cover girl of the site. Love it!


----------



## ilong (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

@jenaccess, @geejay, @LivingInPeace, @kellistarr

janeemat - I like your bun

You ladies have gorgeous hair. I joined the 4,5,6 club last year.

I thought I would post pics this month for my Viviscal update, but I think I will delay it a month or two. I have a goal of BSL/MBL by June 2014. I'm not close - but I'm not giving up the fight!!! I keep reviewing and tweaking my regimen hoping to reach my goal.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: 40 Something, 50 Something....even 60 Something....Relaxed or Natural or Transit.*

I turned 45 in September.  My last perm was in December 2012 and I officially started transitioning to natural in January 2013.  

Right now, my hair is in the ugly stage of transitioning, so there will be no pictures.


----------

